# Tout ce que vous avez toujours voulu savoir sur le Cercle



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

*oui tout...

une seule vidéo vous permettra de visualiser ce qu'était réellement les réunions du Cercle que vous avez tant honni... 


regardez jusqu'à la fin... 


*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Septembre 2006)

*MAGNIFIQUE, ÉCLATANT, SUPERBE*
mais...
le dernier acte de cette superbe vidéo ne serait-il pas un message caché destiné à celui qui referma à tout jamais les portes de ce divin endroit ???


----------



## La mouette (30 Septembre 2006)

Le déficit de la sécurité sociale expliqué en quelques minutes


----------



## jahrom (30 Septembre 2006)

J'ai reconnu Rezba. Mais Amok a pas un peu pris d'embonpoint depuis ?


----------



## katelijn (30 Septembre 2006)

:love: DocEvil, tu nous fait un remake?  S'il te plait :love:


----------



## Alycastre (30 Septembre 2006)

Pas que de la Kro en coulisse


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ah oui surtout au fait tiens :
> Je m'engage solennellement &#224; offrir un caf&#233; additionn&#233; &#224; volont&#233; de cognac XO Sp&#233;cial* &#224; celui ou celle qui me dit *quelle est cette musique jouissive*** pour bien commencer n'importe quelle journ&#233;e et rouler un peu trop vite sur la route en donnant des claques &#224; son tableau de bord et en se tortillant le fondement dans son si&#232;ge baquet !
> :love:




*Mon cher Robi*
Se tortiller le fondement avec un son pareil sur son si&#232;ge auto ne peut _&#224; mon sens_que servir &#224; dissimuler quelque h&#233;morro&#239;de d&#233;rangeante et par trop douloureuse...


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Septembre 2006)

Et heu SM il est là aussi? :rose: 

Sinon, celui qu'a un pull avec des raies blanches sur les bras, il a des vachement jolies fesses en plus du swing dans la peau... il m'plaît bien... c'est qui? :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Sinon, celui qu'a un pull avec des raies blanches sur les bras, il a des vachement jolies fesses en plus du swing dans la peau... il m'plaît bien... c'est qui? :love:




:rose:


----------



## rezba (30 Septembre 2006)

Je croyais que tu devais couper la s&#233;quence o&#249; je me mets la serviette jaune sur la t&#234;te ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2006)

... Me rappelle pas...  ... C'était pas le jour où vous aviez foutu un truc dans ma bière?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Septembre 2006)

... Ah; oui... :rose: 

*MAIS C'EST PAS MOI QUE JE L'AI CASSÉE, LA FIFIIIIIIIILLE!!!!*


----------



## Nexka (30 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3990627 a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> une seule vidéo vous permettra de visualiser ce qu'était réellement les réunions du Cercle que vous avez tant honni...
> 
> ...



J'le savais  J'l'ai toujours su!!  

:love:



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _* *Super Trop Spécial* même !
> ** Tiens d'ailleurs je rajoute d'autres lots en récompense si c'est une fille, selon la fille._



Quel enfoi....!! Quand même


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *quelle est cette musique jouissive*


Y'a qu'à demander.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Je ne sais comment tu as fait pour repérer l'origine de ce morceau, et en rassembler les caractéristiques détaillées


Les miracles sont, comme qui dirait, une spécialité familiale.


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Et heu SM il est là aussi? :rose:
> 
> Sinon, celui qu'a un pull avec des raies blanches sur les bras, il a des vachement jolies fesses en plus du swing dans la peau... il m'plaît bien... c'est qui? :love:




t'as pas reconnu SM ? :affraid:


----------



## alèm (30 Septembre 2006)

_ah tiens, Rob' a eu le doit &#224; un toucher divin comme moi... 
_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3991414 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, Rob' a eu le doit à un toucher divin comme moi...
> _


Oui, mais pas pareil quand même. :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Septembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3991240 a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas reconnu SM ? :affraid:



ben non, moi je le connais pas hein...


----------



## La mouette (30 Septembre 2006)

Le Cercle c'est bien


----------



## Aurélie85 (30 Septembre 2006)

J'écoute la chanson en boucle, j'adooooooore! c'est géniaaaaaaaaaaal! 




aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Melounette (30 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Y'a qu'à demander.


Oh purée, soit béni toi et toutes tes générations à suivre ! Non de d'là !\o/:love: Ca fait un moment que je cherche, l'animation avait été posée sur le fil des images animées sympas. Rrraaaah merci DocEvil.
Donc par contre c'est du finlandais, je croyais que c'était des lalalas et autre. 
Je les aime bien vos réunions au cercle, on aura d'autres vidéos ?

Edit : Je sais pas si vous avez vu le clip de Loituma, mais il y a un type qui a un fort potentiel comique dedans.


----------



## vousti (30 Septembre 2006)

elle est pas sur la BO des poupees russes cettezik?


----------



## tirhum (1 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je croyais que tu devais couper la séquence où je me mets la serviette jaune sur la tête ?


ça cache les oreilles............ 






 :love:


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Edit : Je sais pas si vous avez vu le clip de Loituma, mais il y a un type qui a un fort potentiel comique dedans.




_c'est Freelancer !     

(eh oui, c'est bien Maïwen il ya quelques années à droite... )
_


----------



## benkenobi (1 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Mes enfants cette polka, y z'adorent.
> :love:
> 
> *Hey !*
> _M&#234;me ma femme_ elle trouve &#231;a dansant.



Evite de montrer cette version &#224; tes enfants !

Par contre elle risque de plaire &#224; supermoquette...  :rateau: :love:

La fille &#224; pas vraiment l'air de venir de Finlande cela dit... 


edit : La version originale plus soft, o&#249; on retrouve le fameux poireau...


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

vousti a dit:


> elle est pas sur la BO des poupees russes cettezik?



*NON*
J'ai l'album de cette B.O qui d'ailleurs est superbe mais y'a pas cette musique...elle aurait pu en faire partie mais y'a pas.

*SINON,*
Cette c&#233;remonie des membre du cercle m'a l'air _ vachement_ codifi&#233;e?
Sont-ce des protocoles tr&#232;s drastiques issus de la nuit des temps?


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3991240 a dit:
			
		

> t'as pas reconnu SM ? :affraid:



argh, tu m'as bien eue...


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *SINON,*
> Cette céremonie des membre du cercle m'a l'air _ vachement_ codifiée?
> Sont-ce des protocoles très drastiques issus de la nuit des temps?



_
ah yavait des protocoles ?!!_ :mouais:

_au fait, je confirme : c'est pas mon Patoch' qu'a cassé la fifille... je crois que c'est Amok qui a glissé sur une bouteille de Mei Kwei Lu... enfin c'est ce qu'il a dit... il n'avait pas son déambulateur ce jour-là ! _


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3991414 a dit:
			
		

> _ah tiens, Rob' a eu le doit &#224; un toucher divin comme moi...
> _



Moi aussi j'ai eu droit au toucher divin ! Et j'ai m&#234;me entendu, toute la nuit, sa grosse voix qui imitait une Formule 1 au d&#233;part. C'est vous dire si on peut &#234;tre divin et d&#233;conneur en m&#234;me temps.. 



			
				[MGZ] al&#232;m;3992922 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est pas mon Patoch' qu'a cass&#233; la fifille... je crois que c'est Amok qui a gliss&#233; sur une bouteille de Mei Kwei Lu... enfin c'est ce qu'il a dit... il n'avait pas son d&#233;ambulateur ce jour-l&#224; ! _



Il vaut mieux lire ca qu'&#234;tre sourd !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2006)

Ah hum je comprend mieux certains mp en lisant le sujet


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *quelle est cette musique jouissive***



Le nom de la chanson est indiqu&#233; dessous 

PS : se m&#233;fier des faux dieux


----------



## rezba (2 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> *NON*
> J'ai l'album de cette B.O qui d'ailleurs est superbe mais y'a pas cette musique...elle aurait pu en faire partie mais y'a pas.
> 
> *SINON,*
> ...




Heu.... Non. &#199;a, c'&#233;tait un rituel tout ce qu'il y a de plus moderne et &#233;l&#233;gant. Nous en avions d'autres, beaucoup plus archa&#239;ques, c'est un fait. Gaspard No&#233; nous a fait l'honneur de venir en filmer un, une fois. Mais il parait que je n'ai pas le droit de mettre un lien dessus.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est marrant ces similitudes avec les A.G. de la Horde...
Enfin &#231;a me rappelle surtout Ed et Ponk, toujours au fond de la salle, une bouteille dans chaque main, &#224; se tr&#233;mousser b&#234;tement, chacun un &#233;couteur de l'ipod de patoch &#224; l'oreille...

Ouais, Patoch leur pr&#234;tait son ipod, sinon Ponk se pointait &#224; chaque fois avec son ghettoblaster, lui et Ed insistaient pour mettre du suicidal tendencies &#224; donf, et Rezba gueulait passque &#231;a l'emp&#234;chait de bosser sur sa r&#233;volution.

Enfin bref, &#231;a me rappelle un peu ces moments l&#224;, en plus classe...
Vu que Ponk montrait toujours plus que son cul, en g&#233;n&#233;ral c'&#233;tait d'ailleurs &#224; ce moment l&#224; qu'on partait tous.



PS : J'en profite pour faire remarquer que ceci est le premier message que je poste depuis chez moi. 
Enfin raccord&#233;.


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ah hum je comprend mieux certains mp en lisant le sujet



huhuhu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Vu que Ponk montrait toujours plus que son cul, en général c'était d'ailleurs à ce moment là qu'on partait tous.


Presque tous.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Presque tous.


C'est salaud de sortir &#231;a comme &#231;a, Docounet, tu sais tr&#232;s bien qu'il ne se souvient pas de ces moments privil&#233;gi&#233;s que vous avez partag&#233;s...

Il va apprendre &#231;a &#224; froid, l&#224;, voir qu'on &#233;tait tous au courant avant lui...


Ah non, il va faire la gueule, c'est s&#251;r...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il va apprendre ça à froid...


Il l'avait pris à chaud, ça compense.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Des saloperies qui mériteraient un averto d'Amok, pas de raison que ce soit que moi.


Ah non, j'ai toujours refusé de regarder les vidéos, c'est pas pour avoir les détails maintenant!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est marrant ces similitudes avec les A.G. de la Horde...



*... Ce n'est pas faux, mon Bobby... Un peu le m&#234;me genre de chaude ambiance, un rien moite...* :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> (des conneries....)
> 
> PS : J'en profite pour faire remarquer que ceci est le premier message que je poste depuis chez moi.
> Enfin raccordé.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> (encore des conneries !...)





bobbynountchak a dit:


> (toujours des conneries !!...)


'tain ! "Elle" (_The Red Thing_) est revenue !!.... :afraid: :afraid:
15 pages en plus (_de conneries !! _) à lire journalièrement....... 

 :love:


----------



## Nexka (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Sans doute parce que il y a des points communs que les linguistes cherchent à expliquer entre le finnois et le basque, deux langues qui n'ont pas de racines identifiables.
> Plus vraisemblablement parce que c'est la langue parlée par les Finlandaises.
> :love:
> :love:
> :love:



Et entre les Finlandaises et les Basques??   Il y a des points communs aux racines inconnues???  ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3990627 a dit:
			
		

> *oui tout...
> 
> une seule vidéo vous permettra de visualiser ce qu'était réellement les réunions du Cercle que vous avez tant honni...
> 
> ...


Dites non à la drogue.


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est marrant ces similitudes avec les A.G. de la Horde...
> Enfin ça me rappelle surtout Ed et Ponk, toujours au fond de la salle, une bouteille dans chaque main, à se trémousser bêtement, chacun un écouteur de l'ipod de patoch à l'oreille...



Vu l'utilisation des écouteurs que Patoch a avoué lors de son passage dans le Sud, c'est absolument effrayant de lire ce genre de description.... :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est marrant ces similitudes avec les A.G. de la Horde...
> Enfin ça me rappelle surtout Ed et Ponk, toujours au fond de la salle, une bouteille dans chaque main, à se trémousser bêtement, chacun un écouteur de l'ipod de patoch à l'oreille...
> 
> Ouais, Patoch leur prêtait son ipod, sinon Ponk se pointait à chaque fois avec son ghettoblaster, lui et Ed insistaient pour mettre du suicidal tendencies à donf, et Rezba gueulait passque ça l'empêchait de bosser sur sa révolution.
> ...



Et qu'est-ce qu'il a le BoumBoumBass de Ponk, il te plaît pas? T'façon, et c'est pas moi qui le dit, le rock c'est tout à fond! 

Bref, tout cela me rappelle de très bon souvenirs qui sentent le tabac froid et la vieille Kro... un peu comme l'Amok quoi.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qu'il a le BoumBoumBass de Ponk, il te plaît pas?



Ah pas du tout, suicidal perso chuis un grand fan...

Juste qu'en général, j'ai pas besoin de me foutre en calbute et de vomir mon whisky sur les copains pour profiter d'un bon album.

Mais après, chacun son truc, hein...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah pas du tout, suicidal perso chuis un grand fan...
> 
> Juste qu'en général, j'ai pas besoin de me foutre en calbute et de vomir mon whisky sur les copains pour profiter d'un bon album.
> 
> Mais après, chacun son truc, hein...


C'est donc que tu ne sais pas appr&#233;cier un bon groove infectieux!  


_content de te voir _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> _P'tain, ça donne envie._
> :afraid::sick:


Dans la Horde, on aime le Rock'n Roll! 

_Mais les chemises &#224; fleurs sont les bienvenues.  _


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Mais les chemises à fleurs sont les bienvenues.  _




Je confirme : Ed vomit aussi bien sur une chemise à fleurs que sur un t-shirt "revolting cocks"...
Pas de ségrégation à ce niveau, pour ça, sa générosité est sans borne...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :love: :love:
> Je n'aime pas le whysh wiskh le bourbon, vous avez du rhum artisanal ?
> Et heu... Plus délicat comme souci de compatibilité :
> Vous supportez les Beach Boys© ?
> ...


Faut demander &#224; Patoch mais il doit exister une reprise de Barbara Ann fa&#231;on Ponk.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

C'est ici pour que l'on élargit le cercle de ces amis, où sont les petits poneys d'Alem ?
Bordel


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;3993737 a dit:
			
		

> l'on &#233;largit le cercle de ces amis



On a dit qu'on ne parlait plus de &#231;a!
Vous allez encore vexer Ponk, Doc va revenir dire des saloperies...

Non, vraiment vous &#234;tes lourds l&#224;...


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On a dit qu'on ne parlait plus de ça!
> Vous allez encore vexer Ponk, Doc va revenir dire des saloperies...
> 
> Non, vraiment vous êtes lourds là...


Ouais, mais t'adore ça...... 

 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Faut demander à Patoch mais il doit exister une reprise de Barbara Ann façon Ponk.



*Ben... C'est à dire que je connais bien une reprise de surfin' USA, sur une vieille compil OÏ, qui arrache les tongs à sa mère... * :love:  :style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Octobre 2006)

J'ai reconnu Alème !


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai reconnu Alème !


manquait plus que lui..... :mouais:

t'es pas encore au lit !!... :hein:
file !!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Octobre 2006)

Ben non, pas avant au moins 3-4 heures


----------



## tirhum (2 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben non, pas avant au moins 3-4 heures


rhâââââhhh !!!!......  
mais quelle vérole !!


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

*Tfaçon "le cercle" c'est pour masquer une vraie secte :*
Ils ont des rituels très codés comme je le disais auparavant.
Très peu d'images filtrent, mais j'en ai trouvé une de la céremonie du cercle.
Les adeptes s'organisent en ronde et mettent leur casque de pissenlit géant, puis ensuite ils lèvent les bras et chantent à la gloire du totem sans queue ni tête....
Ces céremonies sont très rares car 1 fois tous les 3 ans, car il faut au moins 2 ans pour confectionner un casque géant en pissenlit Larousse.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Ben... C'est à dire que je connais bien une reprise de surfin' USA, sur une vieille compil OÏ, qui arrache les tongs à sa mère... * :love:  :style:


Ce type est l'encyclop&#233;die du mouvement Punk : son profil Last.FM est une curiosit&#233; sortie des ann&#233;es 75-85.


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'ai reconnu Alème !



_ah bah vala... v'la t'i pas qu'yen a un qui suit... pas comme l'autre mocheté de blork...

c'est bien mon nabot préféré... d'ailleurs tu sais quoi ? je pense à toi toute la journée : l'autre pignouf du son au magasin nous passe le cinquième élément dans l'hotel intergalaticquemes*******s bloqué sur le même chapitre toute la journée... 
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3993935 a dit:
			
		

> _ah bah vala... v'la t'i pas qu'yen a un qui suit... pas comme l'autre mocheté de blork...
> 
> _




T'es jaloux passque mes belles histoires à moi, au moins, elles font rêver!
Voilà tout!


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'es jaloux passque mes belles histoires à moi, au moins, elles font rêver!
> Voilà tout!


_
ah non, je préfère les notres qui ont fait pester !     

pis de toute façon, t'arrives à être plus moche que moi, je vois comment je serais jaloux ! _


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Faut que je vienne voir ça !*
> 
> 
> Et, à l'instar du Roi Kong, avez-vous reconnu des geignements de Wooki poilu, cette fois-ci ? Ou des râles rauques de _moto-volante-de-la-forêt-du-Retour-du-Jedi©-qu'elle-doit-avoir-un-nom-mais-je-ne-le-connais-pas_ ??
> :love:



_tu veux dire la forêt de séquoïas géants de la Lune d'Endor ? non pas encore mais la voix du méchant monsieur qui a une voix super grave me fait penser à plein de trucs... par contre, je te dis pas la resucée des opéras bouffes dans le "récital" (sic)... _


_parfois on finit la journée entre madonna et Bob sinclar... Rock your body quoi... _


----------



## sylko (2 Octobre 2006)

Il &#233;tait vachement pr&#233;coce pour la dance.


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Sinon, celui qu'a un pull avec des verrues blanches sur les bras, il a des vachement grosses fesses en plus des furoncles dans la peau... il m'plaît bien... c'est qui? :love:





Amok a dit:


> :rose:





Un mythe s'effondre...


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

Vont me squatter ma planète si ca continue, ces lascards....


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Faut que je vienne voir ça !*
> 
> 
> Et, à l'instar du Roi Kong, avez-vous reconnu des geignements de Wooki poilu, cette fois-ci ? Ou des râles rauques de _moto-volante-de-la-forêt-du-Retour-du-Jedi©-qu'elle-doit-avoir-un-nom-mais-je-ne-le-connais-pas_ ??
> :love:




*QUOI*   

Tu connais pas le nom de la lune d'Andor  :affraid: :hein:  Il faut ABSOLUMENT que je te prête mon intégrale DVD de Star wars.... :love:

 ... Bah mais où est que je l'ai mise??  T'as pas une idée??


----------



## NED (3 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> *QUOI*
> 
> Tu connais pas le nom de la lune d'Andor  :affraid: :hein:  Il faut ABSOLUMENT que je te pr&#234;te mon int&#233;grale DVD de Star wars.... :love:
> 
> ... Bah mais o&#249; est que je l'ai mise??  T'as pas une id&#233;e??



Hey young Jedi !!!
c'est Endor avec un *E*pur&#233;e!!!!
R&#233;vises tes tablettes  :rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Hey young Jedi !!!
> c'est Endor avec un *E*pur&#233;e!!!!
> R&#233;vises tes tablettes  :rateau:


Andore?


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Hey young Jedi !!!
> c'est Endor avec un *E*purée!!!!
> Révises tes tablettes  :rateau:



Oui Master  Bien Master  Je ne le ferai plus Master  :rose: 


Mais ya un certain R... V.... qui m'a piqué mes tablettes :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (3 Octobre 2006)

Le cercle ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ce type est l'encyclopédie du mouvement Punk : son profil Last.FM est une curiosité sortie des années 75-85.



J'aurais pu passer le bac là dessus... Mais le filière n'existe toujours pas...  
C'est pour ça que j'ai passé le bac pal et autodestruction, en candidat libre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Le cercle ?



Et encore, tu n'as pas vu la version unrated...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2006)

&#199;a devait &#234;tre quelque chose d'avoir 30 ans en 85


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'aurais pu passer le bac l&#224; dessus... Mais le fili&#232;re n'existe toujours pas...
> C'est pour &#231;a que j'ai pass&#233; le bac pal et autodestruction, en candidat libre





Doit y avoir moyen de faire une th&#232;se l&#224;-dessus. oups. 

D'ailleurs, on t'appelle.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D'ailleurs, on t'appelle.



'Tain d'Adèle©!!! L'outrecuidant!!! :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ça devait être quelque chose d'avoir 30 ans en 85


Crétin! :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Moi j'en avais quinze et ce fut terrible.



*J'en ai encore les articulations du poignet réduites en poudre...* :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Octobre 2006)

Personnellement je trouve injuste que BackCat n'ait pas eu sa place. Pourtant il s'était entraîné dur


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2006)

Y'avait pas assez de filles pour lui là dedans


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Les filles ça fout la merde, c'est pour ça qu'il n'y en a pas dans les clubs de gentlemen en Angleterre...


----------



## Melounette (3 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les filles ça fout la merde, c'est pour ça qu'il n'y en a pas dans les clubs de gentlemen en Angleterre...


Et un cassoulet pour monsieur Patochman, UN !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2006)

Qu'est-ce que je disais... :mouais:


----------



## silvio (3 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Doit y avoir moyen de faire une th&#232;se l&#224;-dessus. oups.
> 
> D'ailleurs, on t'appelle.



Salopiaud !!! tu m'as d&#233;nonc&#233; !!!!

Sans d&#233;c' ... Les Ramones ....




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que je disais... :mouais:


----------



## urgo94 (3 Octobre 2006)

Parler de cercles avec des gars qui sont ronds est ce bien serieux


----------



## tirhum (3 Octobre 2006)

urgo94 a dit:


> Parler de cercles avec des gars qui sont ronds est ce bien serieux


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2006)

Toi aussi tu trouves que silvio a un peu pris ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Personnellement je trouve injuste que BackCat n'ait pas eu sa place. Pourtant il s'était entraîné dur


Je suis membre du cercle.  Le cercle existe toujours. Mais je confirme ce que dit mado, quoiqu'une suffirait en fait


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995758 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis membre du cercle.  Le cercle existe toujours. Mais je confirme ce que dit mado, quoiqu'une suffirait en fait


Et chaque membre du cercle sera toujours le bienvenue dans la Horde. 

Surtout pour boire un coup.


----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2006)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Mensonge !!! La horde ne sert &#224; rien. M&#234;me pas &#224; boire un coup !!! 

Pi elle se trouve o&#249; d'abord, la horde ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995808 a dit:
			
		

> Mensonge !!! *La horde ne sert à rien. *Même pas à boire un coup !!!
> 
> Pi elle se trouve où d'abord, la horde ?




ça, c'est parce qu'on a pris exemple sur vous.  


Pour l'autre question, la réponse est : DTC!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

C'est encore la meilleure place qu'elle puisse occuper.


----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2006)

_3 Que
1 j'
4 aime
1 à
5 faire
9 apprendre
2 ce
6 nombre
5 utile
3 aux
5 sages_


----------



## silvio (4 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Toi aussi tu trouves que silvio a un peu pris ?



Salopiaud !!! 

.... aussi !


----------



## NED (4 Octobre 2006)

Pourtant il a l'air mince Silvio d'après son avatar?


----------



## tirhum (4 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Pourtant il a l'air mince Silvio d'après son avatar?


fôki change d'avatar !....


----------



## silvio (5 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> fôki change d'avatar !....



Nan, nan, nan un esprit sain dans une casquette de djeunz !

Pis j'ai pas pris !  c'te connerie, là ! 
SM, il balance des trucs à la con, juste pour faire ch... 
Mais c'est parce qu'il a le fond mauvais. C'est de quand il était petit ... 
Une sombre histoire de thermomètre ...


----------



## Luc G (5 Octobre 2006)

De toutes façons, si vous voulez en savoir plus sur le cercle, il faut commencer par les bases. Je vous conseille :




Il vaudrait mieux commencer par les chapitres sur la topologie, mais, je me demande bien pourquoi, c'est ce volume qui m'a attiré l'oeil


----------



## reineman (5 Octobre 2006)

moi je ne connais que le cercle de la lame de mon épée quand je rosse les marauds et gueux...
mais bref, on monte vraiment des assoces pour n'importe quoi, par les temps qui courent.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Il faut aussi envisager la possibilit&#233; que des gens montent des associations pour se pr&#233;munir d'&#234;tre associ&#233; &#224; d'autres dans l'esprit de la manne. A ce sujet, lire l'excellent _La diff&#233;renciation sociale selon Bordeaux-Chesnel_ aux &#233;ditions du Manceau Gastronome. 

Bref, il para&#238;t &#233;vident que nous n'avons pas les m&#234;mes valeurs, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Mieux m&#234;me !!! J'abonde dans son sens


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> fôki change d'avatar !....



Rhoo ptin !
Font peur les avatars en terre cuite !!! :affraid: 
Ce sont peut-être tous les membre du cercle en fait?


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

y'en a qui vont en prendre des kilos !!.....   
 _rien qu'en regardant leurs TDB !!.... _


----------



## NED (5 Octobre 2006)

Ouais en fait faut être maîgre pour rentrer dans le cercle... 
_(il dépasse pas 38 de tour de taille le cercle en fait)_


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> A propos de cercle, *QUI a dit &#224; DocEvil* que j'&#233;tais circoncis ??
> En plus c'est pas vrai !



_sisi, c'est vrai... tu t'en souviens plus &#224; cause du Mei Kwei Lu qu'Amok t'avait fait boire mais tu es circoncis...  mal d'ailleurs mais faut nous excuser, nous &#233;tions bourr&#233;s aussi..._:rose: 




_au fait, ne va pas dire &#224; Pepita que je suis dans le coup : j'adore manger des moules en voyant un duel au sabre-laser... tu me r&#233;invites quand ? _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> A propos de cercle, *QUI a dit à DocEvil* que j'étais circoncis ??
> En plus c'est pas vrai !


Lapin, il faudrait tout de même que certaines choses privées le restent. Même à mots couverts. Les secrets sont jolis quand ils ne pèsent pas.


----------



## tirhum (5 Octobre 2006)

circons... cris ?!...


----------



## Amok (5 Octobre 2006)

Bon, cessons là les conneries. Le cercle était, soyons clairs, avant tout sexuel. Surtout pour Mackie. C'est pour ca qu'il n'y a jamais eu de filles. Sexe, oui, sentiment, non !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, cessons là les conneries. Le cercle était, soyons clairs, avant tout sexuel. Surtout pour Mackie. C'est pour ca qu'il n'y a jamais eu de filles. Sexe, oui, sentiment, non !



Ce qui, du coup, explique aussi que je n'en étais pas.


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui, du coup, explique aussi que je n'en étais pas.



_c'est la même explication pour mackie... :hein:_


----------



## katelijn (5 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, cessons là les conneries. Le cercle était, soyons clairs, avant tout sexuel. Surtout pour Mackie. C'est pour ca qu'il n'y a jamais eu de filles. Sexe, oui, sentiment, non !





DocEvil a dit:


> Ce qui, du coup, explique aussi que je n'en étais pas.





			
				[MGZ] alèm;3998455 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est la même explication pour mackie... :hein:_



Et .... voilà .... le cercle devient évident .... c'est pas compliqué en fait ...


----------



## alèm (5 Octobre 2006)

katelijn a dit:


> Et .... voilà .... le cercle devient évident .... c'est pas compliqué en fait ...




_tout le monde se touchait à l'époque pour savoir ce que c'était alors que ce n'était qu'un cercle de mecs se tripotant... 

si vous nous l'aviez demandé aussi...        

en fait, j'ai trop résumé. yavait bcp de trucs drôles surtout quand Amok se lançait dans l'explication de... et que  teo et sonnyboy se tapait dans le dos tellement ils étaient saouls...   

n'empêche, à l'époque, Amok n'avait pas encore besoin de déambulateur... 
_


----------



## katelijn (5 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3998501 a dit:
			
		

> _tout le monde se touchait à l'époque pour savoir ce que c'était alors que ce n'était qu'un cercle de mecs se tripotant...
> 
> si vous nous l'aviez demandé aussi...
> 
> ...



Si en plus le temps ne fait rien a l'affaire ...  pfffffff .....


----------



## Nexka (6 Octobre 2006)

Moi je l'ai survolé un jour le cercle  _Il y avait un faux frère parmis vous, qui m'a ouvert la porte. _ ... :love:


----------



## garfield (6 Octobre 2006)

Un dicton de chez moi: il faut toujours élargir le cercle de ses amis.

Ca résume bien tout ce qui a été dit jusqu'ici!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> Lapine chérie, il faudrait... Comment dire ?... Il faudrait tout de même que certaines choses privées le restent. Même à mots couverts. Les secrets sont jolis quand ils ne pèsent pas.


_Tu n'as pas le même copyright que moi !_


----------



## NED (6 Octobre 2006)

garfield a dit:


> Un dicton de chez moi: il faut toujours &#233;largir le cercle de ses amis.
> 
> Ca r&#233;sume bien tout ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit jusqu'ici!



Oui c'est bien r&#233;sum&#233; par l'Avatar de DocEvil.....


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;3998501 a dit:
			
		

> _n'emp&#234;che, &#224; l'&#233;poque, Amok n'avait pas encore besoin de d&#233;ambulateur...
> _



Je n'en ai toujours pas _besoin_. Mais je trouve que ca occupe ! Et puis, je suis nul en cuisine...


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Sinon, celui qu'a un pull avec des raies blanches sur les bras, il a des vachement jolies fesses en plus du swing dans la peau... il m'plaît bien... c'est qui? :love:




bon, vous pouvez me dire qui est qui?


----------



## alèm (7 Octobre 2006)

_


Aurélie85 a dit:



			bon, vous pouvez me dire qui est qui?
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


pas la peine, tu auras les yeux bandés et nous le reste lors que ton intronisation au cercle...    et après, tu ne pourras plus t'en souvenir...  (vives l'anesthésiste membre du Cercle ! )_


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4000056 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> pas la peine, tu auras les yeux bandés et nous le reste lors que ton intronisation au cercle...    et après, tu ne pourras plus t'en souvenir...  (vives l'anesthésiste membre du Cercle ! )_



ah, mais je pourrais toucher quand même alors? 

hou!!!! je me réjouis!!!


----------



## NED (7 Octobre 2006)

Vous admettez les femelles dans le cercle?


----------



## benkenobi (7 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Vous *(*ad*)*mettez les femelles dans le cercle?




Enfin, si j'ai tout compris...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ah, mais je pourrais toucher quand même alors?
> 
> hou!!!! je me réjouis!!!



Oui oui... Et dans "réjouis" il y a raie...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Vous admettez les femelles dans le cercle?



Faudrait que ce soient elles qui admettent mettre les pieds dans une piaule où des grands garçons ont passés la nuit à mater des vidéos et à danser comme des otaries.

Pour qu'une femme foule du pied le cercle, il faudrait que ces mâles fassent quelques concessions.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Pour qu'une femme foule du pied le cercle, il faudrait que ces mâles fassent quelques concessions.



*JAMAIS!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *JAMAIS!!!*



Alors nous promènerons nos petites fesses ailleurs, puisque vous préférez le papier glacé  

Nous on a des pompiers en uniformes, des vrais


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4000230 a dit:
			
		

> Nous on a des pompiers en uniformes, des vrais


*
ON N'A QUE CE QUE L'ON M&#201;RITE!!! *


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Et en plus nous le valons bien !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Nous on a des pompiers en uniformes, des vrais





*Eh oui*
les mâles en uniforme y'en a à qui ça fait de l'effet...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Eh oui*
> les mâles en uniforme y'en a à qui ça fait de l'effet...



A toi aussi !

Mais viens donc faire du shopping avec les nanas


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4000056 a dit:
			
		

> _
> (vive l'anesth&#233;siste membre du Cercle ! )_



Oui, mais dans ce cas il faut lui lier aussi les mains, les pieds, le reste et la t&#234;te (alouette). Parce que dans le genre je ne respecte pas le mat&#233;riel commun, je casse tout et apr&#232;s je prends un air contrit, il se pose l&#224;, le chevelu.
Tu te souviens le seul essai qui ait &#233;t&#233; effectu&#233; ? On a juste retrouv&#233; une moiti&#233; de cuisse et un tout petit morceau du bassin. On a m&#234;me jamais su de qui il (enfin, elle) s'agissait.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Octobre 2006)

facile c'&#233;tait sonny au bassin facilement reconnaissable (le pauvre)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Alors nous promènerons nos petites fesses ailleurs, puisque vous préférez le papier glacé




Ah ouai, vous pouvez venir avec moi :rateau:


----------



## macelene (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Alors nous promènerons nos petites fesses ailleurs, puisque vous préférez le papier glacé
> 
> Nous on a des pompiers en uniformes, des vrais




*j'en ai trouvé des à poils pour toi Odré*...  :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (7 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> *j'en ai trouvé des à poils pour toi Odré*...  :rateau:



Ya une nana toute seule derrière  Faut que je devienne pompier :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> *j'en ai trouvé des à poils pour toi Odré*...  :rateau:



*Elle est mieux la mienne...* :love: :love: :love: 

Merci


----------



## Nexka (7 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Et les pompiers canadiens sont encore plus... _comment dire... ?_ Vraiment plus... Pluuuuus... _heeeu... _enfin j'veux dire : _nettement... _Enfin...



Bah j'ai vu leur gros camion rouge :love: Mais eux non   La prochaine fois que je vois le camion, je feind un malaise :rateau: 




Quand je pense que mon frère a été pompier un an et qu'il a jamais voulut me présenter ses collégues :hein: :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (7 Octobre 2006)

Rhhhhhhaaaa    Ya Patoch qui m'envoie des pompières à poils   


Mais non tu n'as rien compris, c'est pas les pompières à poils qui m'interresse :rateau:  C'est être la seule pompière à poils parmis tout plein de pompiers tout nus  :love:


Au fait à propos de filles à poils, hier je suis allée au sona et...  Quoi comment ça je sort du sujet?  ... Bon bon ok ok tant pis


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Sans doute qu'il voulait pas que la caserne soit fermée par un quelconque ministre à la suite d'une sombre affaire de murs dont la seule évocation aurait dés lors submergé de frissons z'interdits toute la population des z'Yvelynes.
> 
> :love:



Si toutes les fois que tu nous vantes les charmes de la secrétaire de la boîte où tu travailles celle-ci devait fermer, ta région serait en zone sinistrée et toi au bord de la dépression  :love:


----------



## NED (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> une piaule où des grands garçons ont passés la nuit à mater des vidéos et à danser comme des otaries.


 
Comment c'est la danse des otaries du cercle?


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Comment c'est la danse des otaries du cercle?



Résultat de cours de hula-hop accélérés avec pour conséquence un déhanché exceptionnel ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *Elle est mieux la mienne...* :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Merci



:affraid: Mais de quoi tu parles ?  



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :rose:
> Je veux bien porter les sacs et les paquets et les boitachapos et surveiller devant les cabines d'essayage pour qu'on ne vous importune pas _(il y a des cinglés qui passent leur temps à essayer de se rincer l'il)...
> _
> :love:
> :love:



Pas de problème tu passes prendre Dark Tintin, il fera diversion avec les vendeuses, pendant ce temps je pille le magazin  



NED a dit:


> Comment c'est la danse des otaries du cercle?



Ben comme dans la vidéo non ?


----------



## silvio (9 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4001439 a dit:
			
		

> Ben comme dans la vid&#233;o non ?



c'&#233;tait pas plut&#244;t la danse des ours ?

avec des vrais morceaux d'otaries &#224; l'int&#233;rieur


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> c'était pas plutôt la danse des ours ?
> 
> avec des vrais morceaux d'otaries à l'intérieur



Non encore mieux, la danse des Trools-Glizzlis.
Avec des morceaux d'ours dedans et des otaries dans les ours.


----------



## NED (9 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :afraid:
> *Ouh ! *Ça doit chatouiller au début, quand on est pas habitué !!
> :rose:
> :love:
> :love:



Ba ! t'as vu comment ca les démangent !!
C'est pour ça qu'ils sont en train de se trémousser de cette façon sur la vidéo.....


----------



## Lila (9 Octobre 2006)

...et qu'en disent les principaux cons cernés ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2006)

Les abrutis en état de siège ?


----------



## alèm (9 Octobre 2006)

_ils disent que comme d'hab'... vous n'avez rien compris... on donne de la confiture &#224; des cochons... pl&#233;b&#233;iens va !  
_


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Hier midi,
j'ai rencontré *un membre du cercle* pour de la vraie........


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Si tu passes à Nantes, tu pourras assister à des réunions informelles regroupant au moins 2 (deux) z'éminents membres actifs et érotomanes de cette confrérie mystérieuse.
> :love:
> :love:
> Et là où c'est étonnant, c'est que ces réunions se font en public, au grand jour, en pleine ville, et comme ce fut sans doute pour toi la cas hier, si un beau jour tu te joins à ces réunions tu pourras observer que personne autour ne se rend _réellement compte_ de ce qui se passe.
> ...




_ceci dit, t'as loupé Lorna hier ?!!!  

ça va mon chou à la crème ? _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Hier midi,
> j'ai rencontré *un membre du cercle* pour de la vraie........


Ouais, ben on s'en remet quand m&#234;me. 

B*rdel, quand est-ce que mon canap&#233; arrive???


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ouais, ben on s'en remet quand même.
> 
> B*rdel, quand est-ce que mon canapé arrive???





_
ah zut, j'avais pas vu qu'il fallait que je te le livre... oups... _


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> T'es un salopiot d'un cruauté sans nom de me rappeler ça !
> 
> 
> J'ai fait la gueule toute l'après-midi à mon client qui m'a fait passer à côté de ma première rencontre avec Lorna.



Evidament ! A poster des images cochones toute la journée, hein...On en oublies le reste.... 
_Oui oui, j'ai des preuves.... _


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Cochonne, mais bien &#233;lev&#233;e.
> :rose: :love:
> C'est pire, j'te dis !
> :afraid:*





Tu n'es qu'un vieux cochon...  Roberto... mais je ne suis pas &#233;tonn&#233;e du tout... :rateau: 

J'ai un pote qui me dit souvent que:  los hombres tienen un catzo en la cabeza...   ....


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Oui mais les femmes aiment les cochons!
_c'est pas moi qu'il le dis , c'est la chanson..... _


----------



## Nexka (10 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Oui mais les femmes aiment les cochons!
> _c'est pas moi qu'il le dis , c'est la chanson..... _



  

La riretteuuu, la rireeetteuuuu  

:love:


----------



## rezba (10 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> J'ai un pote qui me dit souvent que:  los hombres tienen un catzo en la cabeza...   ....



Non, c'est faux. C'est juste que notre production d'hormones est régulière, et non concentrée selon les variations de la lune et des cycles menstruels.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Non, c'est faux. C'est juste que notre production d'hormones est régulière, et non concentrée selon les variations de la lune et des cycles menstruels.


C'est pareil, non?


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Non, c'est faux. C'est juste que notre production d'hormones est régulière, et non concentrée selon les variations de la lune et des cycles menstruels.


 


:rateau:  kilédrôle...    mais ça change rien à ce que j'en pense et dit...   

d'ailleurs Ed_the_Head


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2006)

C'est assez amusant, car je me souviens qu'a l'&#233;poque certain(e)s avaient fort mal pris non pas la cr&#233;ation du cercle, mais le fait de ne pas y &#234;tre int&#233;gr&#233;(e)s.

Il y avait &#233;galement eu, si mes souvenirs sont toujours exacts et en r&#233;action au cercle, la cr&#233;ation d'autres "groupuscules" qui ont fait plus ou moins long feu.

Voir aujourd'hui que c'est devenu un sujet de plaisanterie est un plaisir que je savoure lorsque certaines phrases lues, entendues ou rapport&#233;es me reviennent en m&#233;moire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Voir aujourd'hui que c'est devenu un sujet de plaisanterie est un plaisir que je savoure.


Je plussoie. Même si je maintiens ce que j'ai toujours dit à benjinounet : c'était une mauvaise idée.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je plussoie.


 
C'est pas interdit ça ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est pas interdit ça ??


C'est possible. Mais à moi on ne m'interdit pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> C'est assez amusant, car je me souviens qu'a l'époque certain(e)s avaient fort mal pris non pas la création du cercle, mais le fait de ne pas y être intégré(e)s.
> 
> Il y avait également eu, si mes souvenirs sont toujours exacts et en réaction au cercle, la création d'autres "groupuscules" qui ont fait plus ou moins long feu.
> 
> Voir aujourd'hui que c'est devenu un sujet de plaisanterie est un plaisir que je savoure lorsque certaines phrases lues, entendues ou rapportées me reviennent en mémoire.


 
Hé hé...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Mais moi on ne m'interdit pas.


 
La journée est pas finie...


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je plussoie. Même si je maintiens ce que j'ai toujours dit à benjinounet : c'était une mauvaise idée.



Non, *justement* : ce fut une très bonne idée !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Non, *justement* : ce fut une très bonne idée !


Si l'on admet que la fin justifie le moyen, sans doute. Mais je ne partage pas ce point de vue.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Octobre 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris... 

Le cercle regroupe tous les gars les plus tar&#233;s de macg&#233; ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris...
> 
> Le cercle regroupe tous les gars les plus tar&#233;s de macg&#233; ?


Pas possible, j'y &#233;tais pas. 
:mouais:

:casse:


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Tu n'es qu'un vieux cochon...  Roberto... mais je ne suis pas étonnée du tout... :rateau:
> 
> J'ai un pote qui me dit souvent que:  los hombres tienen un catzo en la cabeza...   ....



_je croyais qu'il était interdit de parler de phallus... on peut dire cazzu ou cazzo alors ?  généralement c'est plutôt dans le caleçon voire dans une gangue muqueuse externe et nervurée... _



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Tant que c'est _dans la tête_, c'est pas trop grave.
> :love: :love: :love:



_n'empêche, ça doit faire mal... sauf si ça passe par la muqueuse buccale... 'fin j'dis ça... _



rezba a dit:


> Non, c'est faux. C'est juste que notre production d'hormones est régulière, et non concentrée selon les variations de la lune et des cycles menstruels.



_tout à fait. mais je corrige, ce n'est pas selon "les variations de la Lune" mais plutôt selon "les variations de la lunatique"._



Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est pareil, non?


_
non. :mouais:_



Amok a dit:


> C'est assez amusant, car je me souviens qu'a l'époque certain(e)s avaient fort mal pris non pas la création du cercle, mais le fait de ne pas y être intégré(e)s.
> 
> Il y avait également eu, si mes souvenirs sont toujours exacts et en réaction au cercle, la création d'autres "groupuscules" qui ont fait plus ou moins long feu.
> 
> Voir aujourd'hui que c'est devenu un sujet de plaisanterie est un plaisir que je savoure lorsque certaines phrases lues, entendues ou rapportées me reviennent en mémoire.







DocEvil a dit:


> Je plussoie. Même si je maintiens ce que j'ai toujours dit à benjinounet : c'était une mauvaise idée.



_qu'est-ce t'en sais ?!   _



Amok a dit:


> Non, *justement* : ce fut une très bonne idée !



_aaaaaaaaaaah toi.... _



DocEvil a dit:


> Si l'on admet que la fin justifie le moyen, sans doute. Mais je ne partage pas ce point de vue.







Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris...
> 
> Le cercle regroupe tous les gars les plus tarés de macgé ?



_oui, les autres sont des pales clônes dégénérés... _



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Pas possible, j'y étais pas.
> :mouais:
> 
> :casse:



_la preuve... _


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

Pratique hein le multi citage?


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Pratique hein le multi citage?



_je te dis pas comment c'était chiant avant macgé quand il n'y avait pas les onglets dans safari et firefox déjà... là c'est le rêve... _


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4004606 a dit:
			
		

> _je te dis pas comment c'était chiant avant macgé quand il n'y avait pas les onglets dans safari et firefox déjà... là c'est le rêve... _



Ouais Mortel !
Et ça c'est grace au Cercle !!!
_(zut...où est passé ma paumade)
 _


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Octobre 2006)

Perso, j'ai toujours pas pig&#233; comment marchait le multicitage en question.

Je sais, chuis un bras cass&#233;.


----------



## Luc G (10 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso, j'ai toujours pas pigé comment marchait le multicitage en question.
> 
> Je sais, chuis un bras cassé.



Dans mes bras !, euh ! dans mon bras !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris...
> 
> Le cercle regroupe tous les gars les plus tar&#233;s de macg&#233; ?




tintin enfin !!!!!      

sois plus respectueux* sinon je ne pourra plus rien faire pour toi  




* tu peux quand meme le penser tres fort , voir meme le crier tres grand  mais pas ici.... l&#224; peut etre , voir surement


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris...
> 
> Le cercle regroupe tous les gars les plus tarés de macgé ?




Je n'en fais pas partie, en tous cas. Mais moi, je fai pas comme Bobby, je laisse chacun conclure à sa façon.


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Hier midi,
> j'ai rencontré *un membre du cercle* pour de la vraie........



Moi j'ai fait mieux, nettement haut dessus, j'ai rencontré un membre du 9eme Concept, pitin, eux ils font des trucs en vrai 
Ca peut même se boire 

Et y z'ont un beau camion 

Et pis Roberto, j'ai rencontré une diablotine ce soir 



Bah en même temps si le Cercle a un revival éphémère, je vais ressortir mon pin's


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

teo a dit:


> Moi j'ai fait mieux, nettement haut dessus, j'ai rencontré un membre du 9eme Concept, pitin, eux ils font des trucs en vrai


_
ils font des trucs en vrai en live ? ah je ne savais pas ça de NED... tu as testé ses feutres ? _



teo a dit:


> Ca peut même se boire



_bin dites donc... _



teo a dit:


> Et y z'ont un beau camion



_pourtant ils ne sont pas pompiers ! _



teo a dit:


> Et pis Roberto, j'ai rencontré une diablotine ce soir



_t'as vu hein ! la cape rouge, le cafsque et le trident, ça se porte bien hein !  _



teo a dit:


> Bah en même temps si le Cercle a un revival éphémère, je vais ressortir mon pin's


_
dis teo, depuis quand tu n'as pas suivi les actualités du Cercle ? hein... dis... franchement... parce que... _


----------



## NED (11 Octobre 2006)

Je precise que le camion Citroën en question est un peu en fin de carrière et du coup il ne tourne plus autour de la france avec ses pots de peinture.
Il finit ses vieux jours sur la terrasse du 5ème étage de notre belle cité industrielle de Vincennes.
Paix est son âme....
 

Sinon pour les pin's du cercle, faut en faire refabriquer, ça va faire un carton!


----------



## teo (11 Octobre 2006)

> _
> dis teo, depuis quand tu n'as pas suivi les actualit&#233;s du Cercle ? hein... dis... franchement... parce que... _




Ben depuis que le Cercle n'est plus visible dans ma fen&#234;tre dans ma page d'accueil et qu'_on_ ne me dit plus rien   

J'ai post&#233; une photo des locaux cet &#233;t&#233;, mais &#231;a donnait pas envie d'y retourner


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso, j'ai toujours pas pig&#233; comment marchait le multicitage en question.
> 
> Je sais, chuis un bras cass&#233;.


Mmmmpppppffffffff.


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mmmmpppppffffffff.


Il se marre mais il m'expliquerait pas, la raclure.


----------



## Lila (11 Octobre 2006)

...le *cercle* va de nouveau s'élargir ? 

...on peut commencer tout de suite les bassesses pour en être ?:love:


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

j'en vois qui sont pas du cercle ici


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso, j'ai toujours pas pigé comment marchait le multicitage en question.
> 
> Je sais, chuis un bras cassé.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il se marre mais il m'expliquerait pas, la raclure.


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> j'en vois qui sont pas du cercle ici




J'en vois qui tournent en rond.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il se marre mais il m'expliquerait pas, la raclure.


Parce que tu crois que je sais comment ça fonctionne peut-être! 


Grug a dit:


> j'en vois qui sont pas du cercle ici



 Et que vive la Horde. Et le cercle aussi, ils sont sympas. Sauf Backcat, bien sûr. 


Nephou a dit:


>



Non, rien.


----------



## Grug (11 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> J'en vois qui tournent en rond.


Chic, un nouveau bocal


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2006)

y s&#8217;rait pas un peu mazout&#233; ton bocal ? ou alors c'est le rimmel&#8230; faut pas mettre de rimmel dans l&#8217;eau : &#231;a se dilue et &#231;a coule


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> y srait pas un peu mazouté ton bocal ? ou alors c'est le rimmel faut pas mettre de rimmel dans leau : ça se dilue et ça coule


 
Sauf si il est water proof  C'est drôlement pratique le rimel waterproof, on peut faire de la natation maquillée :love: C'est d'un chic :rateau:


----------



## Nexka (11 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Heeeeu...
> _Ton tatouage, il est en rimmel waterproof ??? _ :mouais: :love:


 
Rhhhooooo :mouais: Chuuut non mais chuuut :rateau: 

Qu'est ce que tu disais à propos des choses privées jolies quand elles ne pèsent pas chais plus quoi???


----------



## alèm (11 Octobre 2006)

_moi je m'en fous, j'ai une photo... _


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006132 a dit:
			
		

> _moi je m'en fous, j'ai une photo... _



Fais péter !


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006132 a dit:
			
		

> _moi je m'en fous, j'ai une photo... _






Amok a dit:


> Fais péter !




...c'est un ordre  

:love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Fais péter !




Ah non ya pas moyen, il a promis   (Hein Alem :affraid:  )


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah non ya pas moyen, il a promis   (Hein Alem :affraid:  )



je l'ai faite tirer en 50x75 pour mettre au-dessus de mon lit en hauteur... depuis mes réveils sont tjs aussi _vigoureux_.


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006715 a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai faite tirer en 50x75 pour mettre au-dessus de mon lit en hauteur... depuis mes réveils sont tjs aussi _vigoureux_.



Ouais ouais :mouais: 

Je te rappelle qu'une fois je t'ai proposé une place dans ma tente avec moi, et que tu as préféré aller dormir avec Mado!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

ouais moi au moins je suis fid&#232;le !


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ouais ouais :mouais:
> 
> Je te rappelle qu'une fois je t'ai proposé une place dans ma tente avec moi, et que tu as préféré aller dormir avec Mado!



(alors si je réponds, je me fâche avec mado ou avec Nexka... euh... je vais dire que je suis timide tout ça et comme je connaissais déjà mado... faut dire qu'entre les deux, j'aurais quand même eu du mal à choisir... mais qu'à l'époque...)


euh... c'est que je suis timide moi... :rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006728 a dit:
			
		

> (alors si je réponds, je me fâche avec mado ou avec Nexka... euh... je vais dire que je suis timide tout ça et comme je connaissais déjà mado... faut dire qu'entre les deux, j'aurais quand même eu du mal à choisir... mais qu'à l'époque...)
> 
> 
> euh... c'est que je suis timide moi... :rose::rose::rose::rose:






Ouais Ouais....  c'est ça... mon il....  



Y'en avait d'autres de poulettes...


----------



## Modern__Thing (12 Octobre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Ouais Ouais....  c'est ça... mon il....
> 
> 
> 
> Y'en avait d'autres de poulettes...


Alem timide, clairement pas


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Alem timide, clairement pas



_tu sais, les choses ont chang&#233; depuis que nous nous sommes connus, je suis redevenu timide depuis...  :rose:


macelene :   si tu multiplies le choix, tu multiplies le nombre de rateaux, th&#233;orie qu'al&#233;mienne... 
_


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

Aaaaaahhhhhhh ces hommes  


Si en plus ils ont le malheur de faire partis du cercle... :hein:   (non c'est juste histoire de recoller au sujet  )


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

Sympa la théorie qu' Alèmniènne.
C'est dans les précepts du cercle?


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Aaaaaahhhhhhh ces hommes
> 
> 
> Si en plus ils ont le malheur de faire partis du cercle... :hein:   (non c'est juste histoire de recoller au sujet  )



j'en suis pas, j'en suis pas, j'en suis pas !!!


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Sympa la théorie qu' Alèmniènne.
> C'est dans les précepts du cercle?


_
les préceptes du Cercle c'est de [horscharte]chibrer à tous les coups même quand Aurélie85 n'est pas là[/horscharte]._

_mais à l'époque, le Cercle était un sujet tabou (surtout à la Flaque Party de Valence !! ) n'empêche, le tatouage de Nexka aurait de quoi être un sujet d'animation de quelques réunions du Cercle... _


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006785 a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche, le tatouage de Nexka aurait de quoi être un sujet d'animation de quelques réunions du Cercle... [/I][/COLOR]



Ce tatouage mystérieux à du être fait lors d'une cérémonie de votre obédience cercléènne?


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ce tatouage mystérieux à du être fait lors d'une cérémonie de votre obédience cercléènne?



Le pire c'est que je me souviens de rien  :hein:


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ce tatouage myst&#233;rieux &#224; du &#234;tre fait lors d'une c&#233;r&#233;monie de votre ob&#233;dience cercl&#233;&#232;nne?



_
il n'est pas myst&#233;rieux, elle l'a comme avatar...    

c'est le positionnement qui est sympa :rose::love:(on dirait presque une de tes cr&#233;ations d'ailleurs vu l'emplacement )

Edith est une amie :
_


Nexka a dit:


> Le pire c'est que je me souviens de rien  :hein:



_c'est l'autre sosie de l'Iguane qui voulait pas que tu te souviennes... Patoch' avait trop jou&#233; avec la fifille d'&#224;-c&#244;t&#233;, si tu t'&#233;tais souvenu on aurait du bannir Patoch' et ilse serait retrouv&#233; dans la m&#234;me geole que reineman... 

oui, patoch' c'est pas toi qui l'a cass&#233; la fifille... mais si on &#224; Amok qu'il ne tient plus debout tout seul, tu sais les col&#232;res qu'ils piquent... 
_


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

Purée, on en apprend des choses, sur cette communauté ronde....


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006794 a dit:
			
		

> _
> il n'est pas mystérieux, elle l'a comme avatar...
> 
> c'est le positionnement qui est sympa :rose::love:(on dirait presque une de tes créations d'ailleurs vu l'emplacement )_



Non mais j'HALUCINE!!!!   Ya pas moyen d'avoir une vie privée ici  Je m'isole à 6000km et ça continue quand même :hein: :rateau: 


Bon  on va clarifier tout ça!!!!  

Déjà 

1-  JE N'AI PAS DE TATOUAGE!!!!  
2- NON!!! Tout les membres du cercle n'ont pas vu mon ta... euh... mon absence de tatouage. Il n'y a que ceux qui étaient à Valence :mouais: 
3 - On ne parle plus de ça!!!!  



Greumeuleu greumeuleu


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

_ok mais je peux quand m&#234;me baver devant la photo madame ? :rose:_


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Non mais j'HALUCINE!!!!   Ya pas moyen d'avoir une vie privée ici  Je m'isole à 6000km et ça continue quand même :hein: :rateau:
> 
> 
> Bon  on va clarifier tout ça!!!!
> ...



Ok ok ils en parlent plus ....
Il s'est passé quoi à Valence ?


----------



## NED (12 Octobre 2006)

Rhooo ! faut pas bouder comme ca, la fée marabouté !

C'est parcequ'ils ont pas voulu de toi au cercle.
mais je t'avais dit qu'ils ne voulaient pas de femelles dans le groupe.....


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ok ok ils en parlent plus ....
> Il s'est passé quoi à Valence ?



_rien, sinon elle ne serait pas à 6000Km, je te le dis !     :rose:_


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006814 a dit:
			
		

> _rien, sinon elle ne serait pas à 6000Km, je te le dis !     :rose:_



ok on ne parle pas du fait qu'il ne s'est rien passé à Valence qui ait pu la conduire à s'exiler à 6000kms .... 

Purée, 3 négations qui ne veulent rien dire


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Rhooo ! faut pas bouder comme ca, la fée marabouté !
> 
> C'est parcequ'ils ont pas voulu de toi au cercle.
> mais je t'avais dit qu'ils ne voulaient pas de femelles dans le groupe.....




Ah non non j'ai jamais voulu faire parti du cercle  Moi je voulais qu'on ai le droit de faire un cercle des filles  :love: 

Bah je boude pas  J'ai l'habitude :mouais: :love:

Enfin je tient à faire remarquer que tout ça c'est ENCORE parti à cause de Roberto  :mouais: 



Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :hein:
> Heeeeu...
> _Ton tatouage, il est en rimmel waterproof ??? _ :mouais: :love:


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Moi je voulais qu'on ai le droit de faire un cercle des filles  :love:


Ca c'est une rudement bonne idée.:love:


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca c'est une rudement bonne idée.:love:



Euh ouais, mais je crois qu'il faut pas trop remuer le sujet


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Euh ouais, mais je crois qu'il faut pas trop remuer le sujet



remuons ..remuons   

..le *©*, les dindes, les anges, le Horde, le Mimicracra.....

...ya le choix


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Surtout qu'vous pouviez


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Euh ouais, mais je crois qu'il faut pas trop remuer le sujet



Tiens on va se gêner. J'suis au courant de rien, j'ai entendu de vague rumeur. Mais aux vues de ce que j'ai entreaperçu : ON VA PAS SE GÊNER !


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Surtout qu'vous pouviez



J'en sais rien, j'ai suivi ça de trés loin, c'est bien pour ça que je ne m'avancerai pas plus sur  ce sujet


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4006851 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens on va se g&#234;ner. J'suis au courant de rien, j'ai entendu de vague rumeur. Mais aux vues de ce que j'ai entreaper&#231;u : ON VA PAS SE G&#202;NER !



Rien ne vous en emp&#232;che ! Il suffit simplement, pour cela, de suivre la proc&#233;dure "habituelle":

- Boycott du bar
- Descente au bar de la [MGZ]
- Exiger au passage le t&#234;te de quelques modos
- Ensuite, et ensuite seulement, en faire la demande &#224; Benjamin.

C'est pas compliqu&#233;.


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> des chiens



C'était des petits chiots :love: Ils étaient troooooop mignons les petits chiots :love: Rhoooo qu'ils étaient miggggnoooonnns :love:


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> C'&#233;tait des petits chiots :love: Ils &#233;taient troooooop mignons les petits chiots :love: Rhoooo qu'ils &#233;taient miggggnoooonnns :love:



C'est vrai qu'un cercle de filles semble devenir obligatoire, l&#224; !  
En tout cas, comptez sur moi pour appuyer le projet !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Rien ne vous en empèche ! Il suffit simplement, pour cela, de suivre la procédure "habituelle":
> 
> - Boycott du bar
> - Descente au bar de la [MGZ]
> ...



Parce qu'il faut demander à Benjamin une autorisation pour se réunir en cercle, en rond, et chanter la clé de st georges, mais c'est pire que sarko


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Rien ne vous en emp&#232;che ! Il suffit simplement, pour cela, de suivre la proc&#233;dure "habituelle":
> 
> - Boycott du bar = ban ?
> - Descente au bar de la [MGZ] exil ?
> ...




..... :mouais: oui mais ...non !
......ya pas plus simple ? 

......coucher ?


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4006862 a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il faut demander &#224; Benjamin une autorisation pour se r&#233;unir en cercle, en rond, et chanter la cl&#233; de st georges, mais c'est pire que sarko



Si tu veux que le cercle ne soit accessible en lecture/&#233;criture qu'aux seul(e)s membres, cela vaut mieux vu que c'est lui qui a les cl&#233;s des forums. 



Lila a dit:


> coucher ?



Encore un qui confond tout : _fusionner_ n'est pas tromper !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Si tu veux que le cercle ne soit accessible en lecture/écriture qu'aux seul(e)s membres, cela vaut mieux vu que c'est lui qui a les clés des forums.



J'voulais pas aller jusque là, mais si c'est possible pourquoi pas cela dit, mais on peut déjà se parler sur un salon d'ichat les fifilles :love: et là pas besoin d'autorisation ...


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Rien ne vous en empèche ! Il suffit simplement, pour cela, de suivre la procédure "habituelle":
> 
> - Boycott du bar
> - Descente au bar de la [MGZ]
> ...



   

Oui par contre là j'y était 

Le pire c'est qu'on peut même nier   



odré a dit:


> Parce qu'il faut demander à Benjamin une autorisation pour se réunir en cercle, en rond, et chanter la clé de st georges, mais c'est pire que sarko



Non en fait le cercle c'était une sorte de sous forum privé ou seul les membres du dit cercle pouvaient aller.  
Ils avaient tous leur pseudo en noir et un petit marqueur orange sur leur avatars (il en reste quelques uns, tu dois voir de quoi je parle) 

Donc oui sans l'accord du grand chef, on ne pouvait pas former un cercle de filles


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4006866 a dit:
			
		

> J'voulais pas aller jusque l&#224;, mais si c'est possible pourquoi pas cela dit, mais on peut d&#233;j&#224; se parler sur un salon d'ichat les fifilles :love: et l&#224; pas besoin d'autorisation ...




C'est tout &#224; fait exact, mais c'est moins drole. C'est pas "officiel", tu vois ? Tu ne peux pas dire : "toi, oui, toi, non" &#224; ceux qui veulent p&#233;n&#233;trer ton cercle (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi).



Nexka a dit:


> Oui par contre l&#224; j'y &#233;tait



Oui, je m'en rappelle.


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

:love: ....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Non en fait le cercle c'était une sorte de sous forum privé ou seul les membres du dit cercle pouvaient aller.
> Ils avaient tous leur pseudo en noir et un petit marqueur orange sur leur avatars (il en reste quelques uns, tu dois voir de quoi je parle)
> 
> Donc oui sans l'accord du grand chef, on ne pouvait pas former un cercle de filles



Oui j'ai bien vu et est appris certaines choses aussi ...  



Amok a dit:


> C'est tout à fait exact, mais c'est moins drole. C'est pas "officiel", tu vois ? Tu ne peux pas dire : "toi, oui, toi, non" à ceux qui veulent pénétrer ton cercle (si je puis m'exprimer ainsi).



Purée avec des vigiles et tout


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Apr&#232;s une bouffe aux piments,
Le &#169;ercle, m&#233;content,
Aux limites de la rage
Ne fit plus barrage.

/loustic


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Euh ouais, mais je crois qu'il faut pas trop remuer le sujet


Ah...désolée, je suis nioube, y a des choses je peux pas savoir. M'enfin, j'en suis plus à un panier à crottes remué, hein. Je veux bien qu'on m'explique. 



Amok a dit:


> Rien ne vous en empèche ! Il suffit simplement, pour cela, de suivre la procédure "habituelle":


Ah ouais ? 


> - Boycott du bar


Facile. De toute façon, ça commence à se ramollir...


> - Descente au bar de la [MGZ]


Quel est donc ce lieu de débauche dont je n'ai jamais entendu parler ?:love: On peut vraiment boire ou c'est encore du touche-pipi ?


> - Exiger au passage le tête de quelques modos


Ouéééééééé. J'ai une liste complète. 


> - Ensuite, et ensuite seulement, en faire la demande à Benjamin.


Pfff, y en a bien une qui se dévouera pour passer sous le bureau. 



> C'est pas compliqué.


Nope. Sparti.


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Pfff, y en a bien une qui se d&#233;vouera pour passer sous le bureau.



Benjamin est incorruptible.

Par contre, prends un pack MacG, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir utiliser avec plus d'ardeur ta bo&#238;te &#224; MP. De plus, c'est une bonne action.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> - Exiger au passage le t&#234;te de quelques modos



NB : certaines comptent double


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> NB : certaines comptent double



_tu es sévère avec ceux qui ont été virés... _


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Benjamin est incorruptible.
> 
> Par contre, prends un pack MacG, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir utiliser avec plus d'ardeur ta boîte à MP. De plus, c'est une bonne action.


Non, mais regardez moi ce prosélitisme. Mais qu'est-ce que je vous aime alors.:love: 

(Je précise que je déconne sur les cercles des filles, même si le cercle de garçons versus le cercle des filles, ça peut être drôle, voir olé olé  )

Edit : Même avec une super bonne blanquette il est pas corruptible Benjamin ? (J'ai déjà eu 3 demandes en mariage suite à ma blanquette, c'est mon arme fatale )


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> :love: ....



Tu tentes l'air énamouré ?  :love:


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> ..... même si le cercle de garçons versus le cercle des filles, ça peut être drôle, voir olé olé  )



..du cul du cul du cul !!!!! (ahhhhh non je suis toujour dans le sujet là...voir postn°1) 
.....l'a été forte la dernière pleine lune non ?


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu tentes l'air énamouré ?  :love:



...que ne ferai-je pas pour élargir mon © d'ami

 

on reste dans le ton général


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'ai déjà eu 3 demandes en mariage suite à ma blanquette, c'est mon arme fatale



Perso, j'aime pas la blanquette !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, j'aime pas la blanquette !


Tu veux dire que tu n'aimes pas la *texture* de la blanquette...`

Non?
'Fin je dis &#231;a parce que Docounet m'expliquait l'autre jour qu'&#224; partir d'un certain &#226;ge, il avait perdu le go&#251;t, qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral &#231;a faisait &#231;a &#224; la plupart des gens (tr&#232;s) m&#251;rs...



_Hop, je file &#224; macbidule..._


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu n'aimes pas la *texture* de la blanquette...`


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, j'aime pas la blanquette !


J'ai d'autres recettes dans ma besace, toutes aussi pourléchantes.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Oui rien de mieux qu'une bonne banquette. 
Mais c'est dur pour s'assoir en cercle.


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Perso, j'aime pas la blanquette !





Melounette a dit:


> J'ai d'autres recettes dans ma besace, toutes aussi pourléchantes.




...elle te veut..elle te veut...elle te veut...:love:


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...elle te veut..elle te veut...elle te veut...:love:




_ouais mais il ne peut plus. :rateau:_


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...elle te veut..elle te veut...elle te veut...:love:


Non, je veux trouver ce bar de MGZ chépakoi.:mouais:

Edit : Je l'ai trouvé !:rateau: Mouhahahaaa.


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4006959 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais mais il ne peut plus. :rateau:_




...c'est vrai qu'il tient pas une forme  olympique...

  

ps>Amok : c'et pour avoir émis des doutes sur ma ligne


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, je veux trouver ce bar de MGZ ch&#233;pakoi.:mouais:



...[mode provoc On].. le bar des puceaux ?   [mode provoc OFF]


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...[mode provoc On].. le bar des puceaux ?   [mode provoc OFF]



_Lila ? tu es bannie ma ch&#233;rie...  &#231;a t'apprendra &#224; racoler encore en drag-queen &#224; la sortie des classes des gamerz... 

pis de toute fa&#231;on, depuis que tu as grossi, ta robe &#224; paillettes bleue ne te va pus du tout, c'est "mauvais go&#251;t" ! 
_


----------



## Nexka (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, je veux trouver ce bar de MGZ chépakoi.:mouais:



Tient, ils sont là  

Mais c'est pas un bar hein


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Non, je veux trouver ce bar de MGZ chépakoi.:mouais:



WoW et retour


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

_WoW c'est le tatouage de quelqu'un du Cercle, non ? 

o&#249; est-ce que j'ai vu ce tatouage d&#233;j&#224;....   :mouais:
_


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4006959 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais mais il ne peut plus. :rateau:_



Non, j'peux plus.
La derni&#232;re fois, il y a deux ans, je me suis claqu&#233; un nerf de la t&#234;te.

Pourtant, c'&#233;tait bien parti: un matin, tr&#232;s t&#244;t (oui, longtemps je me suis lev&#233; de bonne heure), j'ouvre un oeil, puis le deuxi&#232;me et j'ai une frayeur intense: mon horizon, coup&#233; en deux, comme si j'avais perdu la capacit&#233; d'ajuster mon regard pour n'avoir qu'une image.
Je me reprends vite, en constatant que cette ligne de brisure oscillait, secou&#233;e de mouvements en parfaite ad&#233;quation avec mon rythme cardiaque.
Bon, je pense "il y a un grand con, avec un bonnet rose, qui est assis sur mon lit". Pas dutoudutout. C'&#233;tait _elle_. Allez savoir pourquoi ce brusque r&#233;veil : elle se d&#233;pliait vers le vasistas comme une plante cherchant la lumi&#232;re.
Ne l'ayant pas vue dans cet &#233;tat depuis fort longtemps, j'admirais la courbe l&#233;g&#232;re, la fine veinure semblable a une carte des voies navigables de France, et je la flattais de la paume. La b&#234;te m'observa alors de son oeil unique en se tordant le cou pour me faire face. Puis, d'un geste souple, elle se leva compl&#232;tement et me fila un coup de boule magistral.

Je pense &#234;tre rest&#233; quelques heures inconscient. Depuis, je prends du bromure. Je suis peut-&#234;tre con, mais elle ne m'aura plus.


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

D'un autre côté, Si Melounette a un chaudron magique, faut voir. Mais je vais prévoir un casque.


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> ....Je suis peut-être con, mais elle ne m'aura plus.



..je confirme ......
..car depuis c'est moi qui en ai la garde.....
..._elle_ est enchaînée dans ma cave murée depuis...


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4006974 a dit:
			
		

> _pis de toute fa&#231;on, depuis que tu as grossi, ta robe &#224; paillettes bleue ne te va pus du tout, c'est "mauvais go&#251;t" !
> _



....Goujat !!!!!! ....
..et puis d'abord j'ai des excuses..


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..._elle_ est enchaînée dans ma cave murée depuis...



et les soirs de pleine lune...


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> C'&#233;tait des petits chiots :love: Ils &#233;taient troooooop mignons les petits chiots :love: Rhoooo qu'ils &#233;taient miggggnoooonnns :love:


tiens je l'avais oubli&#233; ce multi-cite !!!
et les oies ? parce qu'on oublie trop souvent les oies ... bon par exemple, t'es tout seul, t'as pas d'amis ... aller hop une oie ... pis si on t'embrouille ... ben hop, tu sors l'oie ... c'est teigneux une oie ...
 moi je me souviens en Cornouailles, ben on avait une porte-fen&#234;tre : h&#233; b&#233; tous les matins (t&#244;t ... tr&#232;s t&#244;t), ben les oies, elles venaient taper du bec contre la porte fen&#234;tre, et pis, ben nous forc&#233;ment &#231;a nous r&#233;veillait, et alors, fallait leur mettre des coups de lattes dans la tronche, mais y avait un jar en embuscade et .... euh ... ben ... enfin .... d&#233;sol&#233; ....
:rose::rose::rose:
 


Lila a dit:


> ....Goujat !!!!!! ....
> ..et puis d'abord j'ai des excuses..



&#231;a fait grossir ?


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'un autre côté, Si Melounette a un chaudron magique, faut voir. Mais je vais prévoir un casque.


Complètement ! Je comptais d'ailleurs y préparer un coq au vin.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ça fait grossir ?



Pire que ça ! 

C'est de la drogue !


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ....Goujat !!!!!! ....
> ..et puis d'abord j'ai des excuses..


_
bah voil&#224;, elle flirte avec des jeunes gamerz adolescents et oublie que ses petits amants ne sont pas dou&#233;s pour enfiler des capotes et pr&#233;f&#232;rent jouer aux bombes &#224; eaux avec celles-ci et apr&#232;s elle se plaint de devoir prendre des pilules... 

sauf que tu t'es tromp&#233; ma ch&#233;rie, toi ce n'est pas &#224; but contraceptif que tu prends des Diane 35... en version 200mg ! _


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Compl&#232;tement ! Je comptais d'ailleurs y pr&#233;parer un coq au vin.



J'aime pas le coq au vin...

Pas grave, tu me laisses ton chaudron : je l&#233;cherai la sauce !


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Pire que ça !
> 
> C'est de la drogue !



La drogue, ça fait pas grossir : ça rend mince, voire cadavérique ....


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'aime pas le coq au vin...
> 
> Pas grave, tu me laisses ton chaudron : je lécherai la sauce !


Parfait, tant que je peux garder le plus gros morceau.rrrrr:love: 
Bin p'tin.:rose:


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007018 a dit:
			
		

> _sauf que tu t'es trompé ma chérie, toi ce n'est pas à but contraceptif que tu prends des Diane 35... en version 200mg ! _



...:rose: ben c'est Amok qui m'a dit que ça me rendrait pluuuuuuuus 



Melounette a dit:


> Parfait, tant que je peux garder le plus gros morceau.rrrrr:love:
> Bin p'tin.:rose:



...tu vois ...ça se ramollit pas du tout   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> La drogue, ça fait pas grossir : ça rend mince, voire cadavérique ....



Par expérience personnelle, tu es tellement suivie avec ces pilules que c'est à se demander si c'est au point, si tu n'es pas un cobaye ...  

Bon et ce cercle de fifilles alors ?

Va falloir établir des règles : 
1 - qu'est ce qu'une fille ? comment peut on la définir ? Hein Lila


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> 1 - qu'est ce qu'une fille ? comment peut on la définir ? Hein Lila



....j'ai fait mes preuves .......:hosto:


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007037 a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir &#233;tablir des r&#232;gles :
> 1 - qu'est ce qu'une fille ? comment peut on la d&#233;finir ? Hein Lila



La question ! 

Bon, par exemple, si "&#234;tre une fille" c'est pouffer b&#234;tement en regardant passer les gar&#231;ons, lila peut en faire partie.
Si c'est avoir un chaudron br&#251;lant comme melounette, idem.

Donc, il faut trouver des crit&#232;res plus stricts.


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> La question !
> 
> Bon, par exemple, si "être une fille" c'est pouffer bêtement en regardant passer les garçons, lila peut en faire partie.
> Si c'est avoir un chaudron brûlant comme melounette, idem.
> ...


des gros seins ? :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Va falloir établir des règles :
> 1 - qu'est ce qu'une fille ? comment peut on la définir ? Hein Lila



Une fille c'est d'abord un état d'esprit


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> des gros seins ? :rose:



Ca peut, mais pas queue.



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une fille c'est d'abord un &#233;tat d'esprit



Mouais, enfin souvent c'est un esprit "en l'&#233;tat" !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une fille c'est d'abord un état d'esprit



Enfin une réponse sérieuse  

2 - quel est donc cet état d'esprit ? :bebe:


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Enfin une réponse sérieuse
> 
> 2 - quel est donc cet état d'esprit ? :bebe:



Alem, je te passe la main !


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> des gros seins ? :rose:



...ou copie de la prescription de Diane 35 (200mg)



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une fille c'est d'abord un état d'esprit



.....+ un encéphalogramme prouvant une vraie activité neuronale:mouais:  



Amok a dit:


> Ca peut, mais pas queue. !



...la nuit tous les chats sont gris


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007050 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une r&#233;ponse s&#233;rieuse
> 
> 2 - quel est donc cet &#233;tat d'esprit ? :bebe:



Ben, pour faire simple, disons que si l'Amok m'invite chez lui pour manger un steak et que, en mastiquant la viande (1), je lui demande o&#249; il l'a achet&#233;e, il y a de forte chance pour qu'il me r&#233;ponde : "Chez Bernard, c'est un p'tit boucher sympa sur la place."
Alors que, si je vais bouffer chez Tante Yvonne et que je pose la m&#234;me question, elle va me r&#233;pondre : "Pourquoi, c'est pas bon ?"

C'est cet esprit l&#224;.



(1) Noter l'absence d'apostrophe. Il y a un temps pour la bouffe et un temps pour le sexe. M&#234;me si on peut en faire des choses d&#233;go&#251;tantes avec de la mousse au chocolat !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> .....+ un encéphalogramme prouvant une vraie activité neuronale:mouais:



Semblable à celle de la moule cuite paraît-il


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben, pour faire simple, disons que si l'Amok m'invite chez lui pour manger un steak et que, en mastiquant la viande, je lui demande où il l'a achetée, il y a de forte chance pour qu'il me réponde : "Chez Bernard, c'est un p'tit boucher sympa sur la place."
> Alors que, si je vais bouffer chez Tante Yvonne et que je pose la même question, elle va me répondre : "Pourquoi, c'est pas bon ?"
> 
> C'est cet esprit là.



:love::love::love:

Voilàààààà ! 

Et puis, veux tu une description des filles que l'on apprécie à cause de leur état, ou bien celles que l'on apprécie à cause de leur esprit ?! Parce que souvent, ce ne sont pas les mêmes !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben, pour faire simple, disons que si l'Amok m'invite chez lui pour manger un steak et que, en mastiquant la viande, je lui demande où il l'a achetée, il y a de forte chance pour qu'il me réponde : "Chez Bernard, c'est un p'tit boucher sympa sur la place."
> Alors que, si je vais bouffer chez Tante Yvonne et que je pose la même question, elle va me répondre : "Pourquoi, c'est pas bon ?"
> 
> C'est cet esprit là.



  Il y a un piège là !

ça dépend du ton de ta question, de ton expression quand tu la poses et de savoir si la viande est réellement bonne ou pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007077 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un pi&#232;ge l&#224; !
> 
> &#231;a d&#233;pend du ton de ta question, de ton expression quand tu la poses et de savoir si la viande est r&#233;ellement bonne ou pas.


Non non, ce que tu dis l&#224; confirme bien ce que notre Doc &#224; nous expliquait.


----------



## Lila (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> :love::love::love:
> 
> Voilàààààà !
> 
> Et puis, veux tu une description des filles que l'on apprécie à cause de leur état, ou bien celles que l'on apprécie à cause de leur esprit




.......yen a une sur la banquette arrière de la Dauphine à la sortie de la boîte et l'autre à la maison avec les gosses....

..j'ai bon ?


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007077 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un pi&#232;ge l&#224; !
> 
> &#231;a d&#233;pend du ton de ta question, de ton expression quand tu la poses et de savoir si la viande est r&#233;ellement bonne ou pas.



Bon, on a un d&#233;but de r&#233;ponse : m&#233;fiance, vision d'un pi&#232;ge potentiel &#224; chaque phrase, temps perdu en conneries. 

Quand un mec regarde une nana, il ne se pose pas la question de savoir si sa viande est r&#233;ellement bonne ou pas !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ...et de savoir si la viande est réellement bonne ou pas.


Ah ben, non, quand l'Amok ou Tante Yvonne invitent, c'est forcément pour grailler de la viande pourrie... J'te jure...


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah ben, non, quand l'Amok ou Tante Yvonne invitent, c'est forc&#233;ment pour grailler de la viande pourrie... J'te jure...



Bon, Doc, je veux bien que tu cherches des exemples simples pour &#234;tre compris, mais de l&#224; a me comparer &#224; tante Yvonnne...
Je connais, j'ai crois&#233; des tas de tantes dans ma chienne de vie, Mais Yvonne, jamais. Ou alors j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; saoul !


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, on a un début de réponse : méfiance, vision d'un piège potentiel à chaque phrase, temps perdu en conneries.



Ca me fait penser qu'actuellement on me force à travailler en groupe, avec des filles en l'occurence...

Première constatation, une règle d'or :
surtout, SURTOUT pas de second degré.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Non non, ce que tu dis là confirme bien ce que notre Doc à nous expliquait.



J'ai de bonne raisons de penser que les filles ont raisons d'être méfiantes. Raisons ci dessous : 



Amok a dit:


> Quand un mec regarde une nana, il ne se pose pas la question de savoir si sa viande est réellement bonne ou pas !



D'où la méfiance ! (sauf pour tante yvonne)



DocEvil a dit:


> Ah ben, non, quand l'Amok ou Tante Yvonne invitent, c'est forcément pour grailler de la viande pourrie... J'te jure...



Tante Yvonne voit plus loin, elle se soucie plus de te satisfaire et ne voudrait pas te filer un mauvais plan .... C'est donc une question préalable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, on a un début de réponse : méfiance, vision d'un piège potentiel à chaque phrase, temps perdu en conneries.



Cela dit, attention ! Si celui qui invite donne ainsi l'adresse du boucher musclé qui sait tâter la viande de mains de maître, toutes les possibilités sont offertes ! Pareil avec le boulanger !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007095 a dit:
			
		

> Tante Yvonne voit plus loin, elle se soucie plus de te satisfaire et ne voudrait pas te filer un mauvais plan .... C'est donc une question pr&#233;alable.


Ben c'est justement... Elle cherche &#224; me s&#233;duire ou quoi, la pauvre vieille ? Elle invite, bon. Je lui demande juste de me nourrir, pas de me faire la danse du ventre.

Tiens, tu vois, &#231;a j'aurais pas eu &#224; l'expliquer &#224; un mec.

Sauf &#224; teo ou Freelancer. Peut-&#234;tre. Mais c'est une longue histoire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ben c'est justement... Elle cherche &#224; me s&#233;duire ou quoi, la pauvre vieille ? Elle invite, bon. Je lui demande juste de me nourrir, pas de me faire la danse du ventre.


Ah mais oui mais si tante Yvonne est une vieille sal.. enfin une train... 

...
Enfin &#231;a change tout quoi, faut revoir les param&#232;tres l&#224;.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais oui mais si tante Yvonne est une vieille sal.. enfin une train...


Même pas ! Elles sont toutes comme ça. Elles cherchent à séduire leurs enfants, leur mari, l'épicier, le boucher, le percepteur... Tout ce qui passe. Et même pas pour leur plaire ! Pour ne pas risquer de leur déplaire.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Première constatation, une règle d'or :
> surtout, SURTOUT pas de second degré.



Et à 180 ça donne quoi ?


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Il y a un piège là !
> 
> ça dépend du ton de ta question, de ton expression quand tu la poses et de savoir si la viande est réellement bonne ou pas.



comme ladilamok : voilàààààààà ! 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et à 180 ça donne quoi ?



du harcèlement sexuel, nan ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Même pas ! Elles sont toutes comme ça. Elles cherchent à séduire leurs enfants, leur mari, l'épicier, le boucher, le percepteur... Tout ce qui passe. Et même pas pour leur plaire ! Pour ne pas risquer de leur déplaire.



Et quand elles ne le font pas, ça perturbent les hommes ! Bon sang


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et quand elles ne le font pas, ça perturbent les hommes ! Bon sang



Ah, nan, nan, nan ... pendant ce temps là, on peut boire un coup peinard, ou jouer à WoW ...


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007122 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand elles ne le font pas, &#231;a perturbent les hommes ! Bon sang



Tu as vu ca en ouvrant tes volets ce matin ? Perturb&#233;s parce que Yvonne ne nous jette pas un regard salace au dessus du rayon "fruits et l&#233;gumes" ?
H&#233;las, trois fois h&#233;las, si c'&#233;tait si simple. Sais tu que pour remplir des corps caverneux il faut une augmentation du rythme cardiaque ?! 
D'apr&#232;s toi, au cours d'une journ&#233;e "normale", quel  est le pourcentage des que l'on a envie d'appeller Yvonne et celui de celles qui font accelerer les ventricules ?!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Et quand elles ne le font pas, ça perturbent les hommes !



Oui, on devient productif


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> D'après toi, au cours d'une journée "normale", quel  est le pourcentage des que l'on a envie d'appeller Yvonne et celui de celles qui font accelerer les ventricules ?!



Tu peux reposer ta question j'ai rien compris


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tu peux reposer ta question j'ai rien compris


CQFD.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ah, nan, nan, nan ... pendant ce temps là, on peut boire un coup peinard, ou jouer à WoW ...





supermoquette a dit:


> Oui, on devient productif



Magnifique : lequel est plus jeune que l'autre ?


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007140 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux reposer ta question j'ai rien compris


en % : y en combien qui nous filent la gaule (en tout bien tout honneur ) et combien qui "une autre binouze aubergiste !"




			
				odr&#233;;4007145 a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique : lequel est plus jeune que l'autre ?


&#231;a c'est un coup bas : j'ai su rester djeunz ! 
et SM aussi ... 

Ton D&#233;vou&#233; EBO


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

Je suis tout de m&#234;me atterr&#233; qu'&#224; vos &#226;ges on puisse encore se poser ce genre de questions... et d'attendre que Doc vous donne la diff&#233;rence entre une nana et un mec.   

C'est un monde qui s'effondre.


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> (...) D'après toi, au cours d'une journée "normale", quel  est le pourcentage des que l'on a envie d'appeller Yvonne et celui de celles qui font accelerer les ventricules ?!


Yvonne ?!... 






nan ! c'est pas ça ?!.....  :love:


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Enfin une réponse sérieuse
> 
> 2 - quel est donc cet état d'esprit ? :bebe:


Souvent femme varie.


----------



## silvio (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis tout de m&#234;me atterr&#233; qu'&#224; vos &#226;ges on puisse encore se poser ce genre de questions... et d'attendre que Doc vous donne la diff&#233;rence entre une nana et un mec.
> 
> C'est un monde qui s'effondre.




et ce n'est qu'un d&#233;but ...  



Melounette a dit:


> Souvent femme varie.


tiens c'est plus &#231;a que j'dis !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je suis tout de même atterré qu'à vos âges on puisse encore se poser ce genre de questions... et d'attendre que Doc vous donne la différence entre une nana et un mec.
> 
> C'est un monde qui s'effondre.



Tout cela car je me demandais si Doc serait accépter dans le cercle des femmes ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007163 a dit:
			
		

> Tout cela car je me demandais si Doc serait acc&#233;pter dans le cercle des femmes ?


La r&#233;ponse est oui, &#233;videmment. Mais la question n'est pas la bonne.
La question qu'il faut se poser est : Doc l'accepterait-il?


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, Doc, je veux bien que tu cherches des exemples simples pour &#234;tre compris, mais de l&#224; a me comparer &#224; tante Yvonnne...
> Je connais, j'ai crois&#233; des tas de tantes dans ma chienne de vie, Mais Yvonne, jamais. Ou alors j'&#233;tais d&#233;j&#224; saoul !


pourtant, tante Yvonne c'est madame deux gaules


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Yvonne ?!...



Oui c'est moi  

Purée, j'ai dit qu'on en parlait plus


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Tout cela car je me demandais si Doc serait accépter dans le cercle des femmes ?


J'ai refusé d'entrer dans celui des hommes, c'est pas pour me retrouver avec le tout-venant.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Cela dit je ne vous demande pas quel est, &#224; votre avis le poucentage, de ceux dont la vie du ventricule nous int&#233;resse autant que le nombre de limaces peuplant Mars.


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Même pas ! Elles sont toutes comme ça. Elles cherchent à séduire leurs enfants, leur mari, l'épicier, le boucher, le percepteur... Tout ce qui passe. Et même pas pour leur plaire ! Pour ne pas risquer de leur déplaire.


Ca a un peu vécu comme idée ça...mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca a un peu vécu comme idée ça...mais bon.


Oui, ça a vécu. Je sais. J'en demande pardon. Les femmes ont tellement changé depuis que le monde est monde, et je suis resté si rétrograde...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ca a un peu vécu comme idée ça...mais bon.



Doc est un peu "vieille france"  

Doc : Tu aurais pourtant été le bienvenue dans ce cercle qui n'existe pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007183 a dit:
			
		

> Doc est un peu "vieille france"


Et pas seulement ! Simplificateur, misogyne, r&#233;actionnaire, pass&#233;iste... Et j'en passe.


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Oui, ça a vécu. Je sais. J'en demande pardon. Les femmes ont tellement changé depuis que le monde est monde, et je suis resté si rétrograde...


C'est pas ce que je dis non plus. Faut pas pousser. Et moi aussi j'aurais bien aimé avoir le Doc dans notre cercle qui n'existera jamais.:rose:


----------



## macelene (12 Octobre 2006)

.....


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> C'est pas ce que je dis non plus. Faut pas pousser. Et moi aussi j'aurais bien aim&#233; avoir le Doc dans notre cercle qui n'existera jamais.:rose:



Oh, mais je peux le remplacer, vu que j'ai les m&#234;mes qualit&#233;s que lui !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oh, mais je peux le remplacer !


Avantageusement. Dans le genre "poussez pas, y'en aura pour tout l'monde", il se pose là.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Oh puis si on faisait le "cercle des abrutis disparus en état de siège" !


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Avantageusement. Dans le genre "poussez pas, y'en aura pour tout l'monde", il se pose là.


Tout le monde, tout le monde... Faut voir !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> vu que j'ai les mêmes qualités que lui !


Les mêmes qualités, sans doute. Les mêmes capacités motrices, ça reste à démontrer.


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Les mêmes qualités, sans doute. Les mêmes capacités motrices, ça reste à démontrer.



T'inquiètes ! Question motrice, j'ai encore du charbon dans le fourneau et la cheminée qui siffle !


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oh, mais je peux le remplacer, vu que j'ai les mêmes qualités que lui !


J'ai un autre cercle très privé. Pas loin de l'Alpe d'Huez.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'ai un autre cercle très privé. Pas loin de l'Alpe d'Huez.


Ça fait un peu carte postale, non ?


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> J'ai un autre cercle très privé. Pas loin de l'Alpe d'Huez.





DocEvil a dit:


> Ça fait un peu carte postale, non ?



Accrochez vos wagons, la cheminée crache !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> T'inquiètes ! Question motrice, j'ai encore du charbon dans le fourneau et la cheminée qui siffle !


La classe, et la finesse. 

By Amok©.


----------



## Patamach (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Accrochez vos wagons, la cheminée crache !



Vous reprendrez bien un peu de purée avec votre janbom cher ami ?


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Accrochez vos wagons, la cheminée crache !


Ooooh ! Une avalanche !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La classe, et la finesse.
> 
> By Amok&#169;.



Trop tard, la flatterie ne te m&#233;nera nulle part !


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La classe, et la finesse.
> 
> By Amok©.



Déjà, j'aime bien quand tu fais ta choquée ! 
Ensuite, ca fait un bien fou !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Ce sujet prend une tournure choquante qui m'indigne profondément.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Trop tard, la flatterie ne te m&#233;nera nulle part !


Ben tiens, si tu savais ce que j'ai obtenu aupr&#232;s de ces fachos modos en les caressant dans le sens du poil, tu serais &#233;tonn&#233;!

edit : la preuve, au dessus.


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet prend une tournure choquante qui m'indigne profondément.


fais pas ton "Yvonne" !!.....


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet prend une tournure choquante qui m'indigne profondément.



Aors ne lis jamais "la vie du rail" : tu ne vas pas t'en remettre !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Déjà, j'aime bien quand tu fais ta choquée !
> Ensuite, ca fait un bien fou !


De rien. Eternel respect, et gloire &#224; toi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben tiens, si tu savais ce que j'ai obtenu auprès de ces fachos modos en les caressant dans le sens du poil, tu serais étonné!
> 
> edit : la preuve, au dessus.



Comme quoi les trains sont comme les facteurs, ils sifflent toujours 3 fois


----------



## Melounette (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet prend une tournure choquante qui m'indigne profondément.


Bin voyons !  Oui moi aussi je m'indigne régulièrement, c'est très bon pour la santé.


----------



## katelijn (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai refusé d'entrer dans celui des hommes, c'est pas pour me retrouver avec le tout-venant.



C'est vrai que t'aime pas les courants d'air ... ça t' enrhume.


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4007050 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin une r&#233;ponse s&#233;rieuse
> 
> 2 - quel est donc cet &#233;tat d'esprit ? :bebe:



les femmes ont un esprit ? 'tain merde, je croyais qu'elles faisaient juste semblant... qu'elles &#233;taient juste vides et superbement cruelles &#224; l'int&#233;rieur... sinon on ne chercherait ni &#224; les remplir ni &#224; les aimer (les hommes adorent la cruaut&#233; sinon on ne ferait pas des guerres, des g&#233;nocides, etc... surtout quand on est cruel en invoquant un(des) dieu(x) parlant d'amour)



Amok a dit:


> Alem, je te passe la main !



 tu me passes le nain ? quel nain ? Silvio ? 

d&#233;sol&#233;, j'&#233;tais all&#233; m'acheter des sacs d'aspirateur... 



DocEvil a dit:


> Ben, pour faire simple, disons que si l'Amok m'invite chez lui pour manger un steak et que, en mastiquant la viande (1), je lui demande o&#249; il l'a achet&#233;e, il y a de forte chance pour qu'il me r&#233;ponde : "Chez Bernard, c'est un p'tit boucher sympa sur la place."
> Alors que, si je vais bouffer chez Tante Yvonne et que je pose la m&#234;me question, elle va me r&#233;pondre : "Pourquoi, c'est pas bon ?"
> 
> C'est cet esprit l&#224;.
> ...



diff&#233;rence entre un homme simple et un goujat cach&#233; : l'homme simple dira que ce n'est pas bon avant que la femme ne pose la question, le goujat cach&#233; attendra qu'elle pose la question. Si c'est bon, les deux se tairont. sauf l'amant.



Amok a dit:


> :love::love::love:
> 
> Voil&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224;&#224; !
> 
> Et puis, veux tu une description des filles que l'on appr&#233;cie &#224; cause de leur &#233;tat, ou bien celles que l'on appr&#233;cie &#224; cause de leur esprit ?! Parce que souvent, ce ne sont pas les m&#234;mes !




on peut r&#233;sumer par "on ne couche pas avec l'intelligence mais on peut coucher intelligement".



Amok a dit:


> Bon, on a un d&#233;but de r&#233;ponse : m&#233;fiance, vision d'un pi&#232;ge potentiel &#224; chaque phrase, temps perdu en conneries.
> 
> Quand un mec regarde une nana, il ne se pose pas la question de savoir si sa viande est r&#233;ellement bonne ou pas !



quand je regarde une nana je me demande toujours si sa chair est bonne. Si je ne me pose pas la question, c'est que je ne la regarde pas vraiment... 



DocEvil a dit:


> Sauf &#224; teo ou Freelancer. Peut-&#234;tre. Mais c'est une longue histoire.



j'ai bien failli dire une connerie mais pas envie de vexer. mais c'est une longue histoire...


			
				odr&#233;;4007122 a dit:
			
		

> Et quand elles ne le font pas, &#231;a perturbent les hommes ! Bon sang



non. au contraire, laissez nous manger tranquillement ! 



Grug a dit:


> pourtant, tante Yvonne c'est madame deux gaules&#8230;



je sais pas pourquoi j'&#233;tais s&#251;r que tu la ferais... 



DocEvil a dit:


> J'ai refus&#233; d'entrer dans celui des hommes, c'est pas pour me retrouver avec le tout-venant.



tu te serais ennuy&#233; dans celui des hommes. dans l'autre aussi ! 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Cela dit je ne vous demande pas quel est, &#224; votre avis le poucentage, de ceux dont la vie du ventricule nous int&#233;resse autant que le nombre de limaces peuplant Mars.



ne prend pas ton cas pour une g&#233;n&#233;ralit&#233;. 



DocEvil a dit:


> Et pas seulement ! Simplificateur, misogyne, r&#233;actionnaire, pass&#233;iste... Et j'en passe.



Dieu est tout,  faut-il le rappeler. et tout est en lui... sauf Freelancer ! 



DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet prend une tournure choquante qui m'indigne profond&#233;ment.



_Ripolin &#224; votre service m'sieur ! 





_


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

_sympa la multicitation... _


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ben tiens, si tu savais ce que j'ai obtenu auprès de ces fachos modos en les caressant dans le sens du poil, tu serais étonné!



_fichu trotskyste va !    


_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007243 a dit:
			
		

> Dieu est tout,  faut-il le rappeler. et tout est en lui... sauf Freelancer !


C'est, de loin, la chose la plus cruelle que tu m'aies dite.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007251 a dit:
			
		

> _fichu trotskyste va !
> 
> 
> _


Si seulement, j'y croyais encore... 

Enfin, tout n'est pas perdu. Tant que je pense pas comme BackCat.


----------



## Grug (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007248 a dit:
			
		

> _sympa la multicitation... _


Oui, comme ça chacun se faiche pour répondre à sa partie


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est, de loin, la chose la plus cruelle que tu m'aies dite.



il faut feinter mon ami !








Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si seulement, j'y croyais encore...
> 
> Enfin, tout n'est pas perdu. Tant que je pense pas comme BackCat.



_ edith : souviens-toi que d&#233;sormais il est ralli&#233; &#224; ma cause !! _


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Bin voyons !  Oui moi aussi je m'indigne régulièrement, c'est très bon pour la santé.



Oh, tu sais,  Doc...
je l'ai croisé dernièrement à l'ombre de la tour Eiffel et il m'a parlé de sa vie, de ses rêveries dans les étables d'Orthez.

Il aime ce monde, rural et frustre, mais fier. Rien ne lui fait plus plaisir que d'aller tater le veau avant la naissance et de penser que la vie palpite au bout de son doigt. Avec ses bottes, il a un côté vétérinaire de campagne qui ferait les belles soirées de TF1.

La terre gelée, puis le printemps, les bourgeons, les arbres qui se couvrent de feuilles et les maillots de bain le mettent en joie.

J'aime cette vérité, ce sens du merveilleux. Doquéville à Paris, c'est comme redécouvrir la capitale. Il s'amuse de tout: des rues, des immeubles, des étals. Avec ses valises, il déambule dans le métro et les gens l'écoutent avec attention. Il récite par coeur la phrase "attention, ne mets pas tes mains sur la porte, sinon tu risques de te faire pincer très fort!" et les passagers applaudissent.

Comme le magicien dose, lui sait que la grande ville est un piège à rats. Il observe de son regard mutin les feux rouges en criant "vert ! orange ! rouge !" et les passants sourient.

Il aime marcher sur les bords de Seine, et comme sur une scène il met en jeu le grand bazar de la vie trépidante des capitales. Il fait "teuf teuf" en observant passer les péniches, et les mariniers le saluent.

C'est beau, un Doquéville à Paris.


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007243 a dit:
			
		

> ne prend pas ton cas pour une généralité.


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il fait "teuf teuf" en observant passer les péniches, et les mariniers le saluent.



_il rêve de marinier la nuit ? 

il doit connaitre la chanson de l'éclusier par cur alors ! 

(ouch désolé mon doc' ! )
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oh, tu sais,  Doc...
> je l'ai croisé dernièrement à l'ombre de la tour Eiffel et il m'a parlé de sa vie, de ses rêveries dans les étables d'Orthez.
> 
> Il aime ce monde, rural et frustre, mais fier. Rien ne lui fait plus plaisir que d'aller tater le veau avant la naissance et de penser que la vie palpite au bout de son doigt. Avec ses bottes, il a un côté vétérinaire de campagne qui ferait les belles soirées de TF1.
> ...


C'est vrai qu'il a pleur&#233; de joie la premi&#232;re qu'il a vu un escalator©?


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'il a pleuré de joie la première qu'il a vu un escalator©?



Pas exactement. C'est quand il a vu que, emporté par la foule, son nez était plaqué sur l'arrière train de la personne devant lui, et que tout le monde trouvait ca normal.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si seulement, j'y croyais encore...
> 
> Enfin, tout n'est pas perdu. Tant que je pense pas comme BackCat.


Toi, m&#233;fie toi.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Bon... ben je vois que tous les tar&#233;s se sont exprim&#233;s ici. &#199;a va &#234;tre plus facile pour les traitements de groupe. :mouais:


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4007286 a dit:
			
		

> Bon... ben je vois que tous les tar&#233;s se sont exprim&#233;s ici. &#199;a va &#234;tre plus facile pour les traitements de groupe. :mouais:



Vas-y : bannis en vrac !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Vas-y : bannis en vrac !


On t'abandonne tout ce qui est inscrit après le 2 novembre 2002 (non inclus).


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> On t'abandonne tout ce qui est inscrit après le 2 novembre 2002 (non inclus).


ben voyons !!  
mon dieu, mon dieu....  
t'as d'autres idées lumineuses comme celle-ci, encore ?!... 

  :love:


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> On t'abandonne tout ce qui est inscrit après le 2 novembre 2002 (non inclus).



Je n'avais pas remarqué que Dieu s'était inscrit le jour des morts. Faut-il en penser quelque chose ?


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Je n'avais pas remarqu&#233; que Dieu s'&#233;tait inscrit le jour des morts. Faut-il en penser quelque chose ?



_j&#233;sus-&#233;rection... 


avec l'accent espagnol...  _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4007284 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, m&#233;fie toi.


Pas de smiley, rien. 
On pourrait presque croire qu'il est s&#233;rieux.


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

_*laissez moi ED !! laissez moi ED !!   
*_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Je n'avais pas remarqué que Dieu s'était inscrit le jour des morts. Faut-il en penser quelque chose ?


Tu t'es bien inscrit de jour de l'anniversaire de ma belle-sur sans que j'en tire aucune conclusion.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007333 a dit:
			
		

> _*laissez moi ED !! laissez moi ED !!
> *_


Allons, Al&#232;m. Faut partager dans la vie.


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allons, Alèm. Faut partager dans la vie.



_ouais mais moi je sais dans quelle gravière couler ton corps ! _


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Oh, tu sais,  Doc...
> je l'ai croisé dernièrement à l'ombre de la tour Eiffel et il m'a parlé de sa vie, de ses rêveries dans les étables d'Orthez.
> 
> Il aime ce monde, rural et frustre, mais fier. Rien ne lui fait plus plaisir que d'aller tater le veau avant la naissance et de penser que la vie palpite au bout de son doigt. Avec ses bottes, il a un côté vétérinaire de campagne qui ferait les belles soirées de TF1.
> ...



Sans déconner, en te lisant, j'ai eu l'impression que tu parlais de moi.  
(Farpaitement, je suis même allé à Paris plusieurs fois depuis un an, moi qui n'y avais pas mis les pieds depuis une bonne décade  et c'était tout comme tu dis, sauf que t'as pas cité l'odeur du métro qui me rappelle imperturbablement à chaque fois ma première visite à paris, ça devait être..., oui enfin bien longtemps avant la mort du mari de Tante Yvonne. )


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

_on se boit quand une mousse &#224; Loz&#232;re ? 
_


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007454 a dit:
			
		

> _on se boit quand une mousse à Lozère ?
> _



Dire que je ne me suis jamais arrêté à cette gare, d'une banalité éprouvée, comme disait quelqu'un, mais presque inquiétante d'étrangeté pour moi.


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007358 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais mais moi je sais dans quelle gravière couler ton corps ! _



Ca c'est la méthode "Parrain mafieux" ça..... 
Ca fait pas trop protocole Cerclien....


----------



## Nexka (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> des gros seins ? :rose:



Ah non!! Là je suis pas d'accord :hein:  

:rose:


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah non!! Là je suis pas d'accord :hein:
> 
> :rose:


_
t'as raison, je suis comme rezba, je les préfère petits... préfère seulement par contre... _


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> T'inquiètes ! Question motrice, j'ai encore du charbon dans le fourneau et la cheminée qui siffle !





Amok a dit:


> Accrochez vos wagons, la cheminée crache !





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La classe, et la finesse.
> 
> By Amok©.


Oui la Grande Classe © :love::love::love:



Patamach a dit:


> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de purée avec votre janbom cher ami ?


Et on continue .... 



			
				[MGZ] alèm;4007824 a dit:
			
		

> _
> t'as raison, je suis comme rezba, je les préfère petits... préfère seulement par contre... _


tu adores quand ils sont .... ?


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> tu adores quand ils sont .... ?



_85A jusque 90B...

selon leur morphologie bien entendu et pas fermé à la chose...

d'autres questions ? _


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007900 a dit:
			
		

> _d'autres questions ? _



Penses-tu changer ton Avatar, j'ai l'impression avec le vert qu'on tombe malade quand on le voit, ca te fait une tronche de détèrré.....:hosto:


----------



## Amok (13 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Penses-tu changer ton Avatar, j'ai l'impression avec le vert qu'on tombe malade quand on le voit, ca te fait une tronche de détèrré.....:hosto:



Ca vaut un averto, ca. Au minimum.


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Penses-tu changer ton Avatar, j'ai l'impression avec le vert qu'on tombe malade quand on le voit, ca te fait une tronche de détèrré.....:hosto:




_ok... :mouais:

pas d'averto... mais bon quand même... :modo:
_


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2006)

Ah non il &#233;tait classe le vert, le rouge alors ?


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007900 a dit:
			
		

> _85A jusque 90B...
> 
> selon leur morphologie bien entendu et pas fermé à la chose...
> 
> d'autres questions ? _



ouais : j'ai cru comprendre que tu m'avais catalogué dans les petites gens ... :mouais:
alors que nan ... 
alors pourquoi, hein pourquoi ?


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ouais : j'ai cru comprendre que tu m'avais catalogué dans les petites gens ... :mouais:
> alors que nan ...
> alors pourquoi, hein pourquoi ?



_ton avatar de nioube peut-être... _


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4007967 a dit:
			
		

> _ton avatar de nioube peut-être... _


Un avatar que j'ai failli prendre pour moi au d&#233;but, d'ailleurs...


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4007967 a dit:
			
		

> _ton avatar de nioube peut-&#234;tre... _


Ah bah ... parce que l'avatar fait le larron ?





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un avatar que j'ai failli prendre pour moi au d&#233;but, d'ailleurs...



DANS MES BRAS !!!!! 
:love::love::love:
 
parce que l'inverse n'est pas vrai


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

ah non non, soyons clairs!

J'ai failli le prendre pour moi, dans le sens "j'ai cru que c'&#233;tait un affront &#224; moi destin&#233;"!
Cet odieux petit personnage, l&#224;, avec sa bombe braqu&#233;e dans ma direction...

Donc ne nous m&#233;prenons pas.
Bas les pattes microbe!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Ah bah ... parce que l'avatar fait le larron ?


TOUT &#192; FAIT !!!


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Je confirme


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Octobre 2006)

*JE PLUSSOIE COMME UN FOU!!!*


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Un fou mental, serais-je tent&#233; d'ajouter...


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4008130 a dit:
			
		

> TOUT &#192; FAIT !!!





NED a dit:


> Je confirme





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *JE PLUSSOIE COMME UN FOU!!!*





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un fou mental, serais-je tent&#233; d'ajouter...



Je r&#233;sume un chat sadique avec un &#233;go tr&#232;s d&#233;velopp&#233;, un djedaille vert rapport &#224; son foie, un fou mental punk et un d&#233;gueuli sauteur .... h&#233; b&#233; ... :rose::rose:

:love::love:

et je suis pas sur un man&#232;ge : c'est la vraie vie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Je r&#233;sume un chat sadique avec un &#233;go tr&#232;s d&#233;velopp&#233;, un djedaille vert rapport &#224; son foie, un fou mental punk et un d&#233;gueuli sauteur .... h&#233; b&#233; ... :rose::rose:
> 
> :love::love:
> 
> et je suis pas sur un man&#232;ge : c'est la vraie vie


Bon, puisque personne n'ose te le dire je vais le faire. 

Ton avatar, mon cher Silvio, est tout pourri. Mon cousin de 12 ans qui joue &#224; la gameboy a choisi ce m&#234;me avatar sur son skyblog.


----------



## Patamach (13 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, puisque personne n'ose te le dire je vais le faire.
> 
> Ton avatar, mon cher Silvio, est tout pourri. Mon cousin de 12 ans qui joue &#224; la gameboy a choisi ce m&#234;me avatar sur son skyblog.



Mon cher Ed l'avatar ne fait pas le moine.

Ce sont les qualit&#233;s de coeur qui comptent 

PS: [URL="http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/barajasd/radiohead_bear_blue.jpg"]suggestion d'un nouvel avatar pour silvio ultra cool, sophistiqu&#233; tout en etant tres distingu&#233;.
[/URL]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Mon cher Ed l'avatar ne fait pas le moine.
> 
> Ce sont les qualités de coeur qui comptent



Et les qualités de foie?... Hmmm?... T'en fais quoi des qualités de foie?...


----------



## Patamach (13 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et les qualités de foie?... Hmmm?... T'en fais quoi des qualités de foie?...



Il est vrai que l'émincé de foie de boeuf à la crème d'oignon n'est pas une qualité a prendre à la légère


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Octobre 2006)

L'oignon, c'est hors charte!


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Bon, puisque personne n'ose te le dire je vais le faire.
> 
> Ton avatar, mon cher Silvio, est tout pourri. Mon cousin de 12 ans qui joue &#224; la gameboy a choisi ce m&#234;me avatar sur son skyblog.


J'ai ou&#239;e dire en effet ... au d&#233;tour de posts, +sieurs personnes bien intentionn&#233;es me l'ont fait savoir d'une mani&#232;re plus ou moins gracieuse .... 
d'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, je joue &#224; la Gameboy !!!!! 



Patamach a dit:


> Mon cher Ed l'avatar ne fait pas le moine.
> 
> Ce sont les qualit&#233;s de coeur qui comptent



Ni le lard rond ... 


Patamach a dit:


> PS: suggestion d'un nouvel avatar pour silvio ultra cool, sophistiqu&#233; tout en etant tres distingu&#233;.


En m&#234;me temps ... attend je v&#233;rifie ... oui, c'est confirm&#233; ... attention je vais dire quelque chose d'&#233;norme  ... Radiohead m'a toujours fait chier .... n'en d&#233;plaise aux puristes ... m&#234;me en concert ... :rose::rose:

Mais j'appr&#233;cie l'attention ... 



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et les qualit&#233;s de foie?... Hmmm?... T'en fais quoi des qualit&#233;s de foie?...


ah &#231;a, c'est la base .... :love::love:



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> L'oignon, c'est hors charte!



on a pas dit DANS l'oignon .... du moins pas encore 

Mais j'ai bien not&#233; votre sollicitude et je vous promets de peser le pour et le contre ce WE, et peut-&#234;tre d'en changer ...
Mais j'ai peur qu'on ne me reconnaisse pas apr&#232;s ... :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2006)

M&#234;me les meilleurs ont des probl&#232;mes pour se faire des avatars...


----------



## Patamach (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio the king of the multicitage.



:king:


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

LoL !! le photomaton!!

Il est vraiment pas doué ce Pierrou !!!


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> silvio the king of the multicitage.
> 
> 
> 
> :king:



Impressionnant hein ? j'ai des maîtres : Alem et Odré ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Impressionnant hein ? j'ai des maîtres : Alem et Odré ...



ça c'est petit   

Mais c'est bien pratique  

Alem et moi et sur la même ligne non mais ! gnarkgnarkgnark (modern-thing style, le c de copiright j'lai pas trouvé  )


----------



## Lila (13 Octobre 2006)

alt+c...... &#169;...mais le fait pas orange ...on va croire que t'es du &#169;ercle


----------



## silvio (13 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ça c'est petit



t'es bien Maîtresse nan ? :mouais:


----------



## La mouette (13 Octobre 2006)

© ah oui ça marche..

DSL c'était pour essayer ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> t'es bien Maîtresse nan ? :mouais:



Oui je le suis  

Je taquine l'Alem du cercle, c'est le sujet non ?  

©cercle Ah oui ça marche merci :love:


----------



## Lila (13 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ©cercle Ah oui ça marche merci :love:




..tu as triché ..je t'ai vu faire pom C pom V


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui je le suis
> 
> Je taquine l'Alem du cercle, c'est le sujet non ?
> 
> ©cercle Ah oui ça marche merci :love:




_viens ici qu'alèm taquine le ©ercle d'Odré, ce sera plus intéressant... _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

La Hon-te.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2006)

Dis-donc toi, ton p&#232;re te prendrait pas par les cheveux ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4008670 a dit:
			
		

> _viens ici qu'alèm taquine le ©ercle d'Odré, ce sera plus intéressant... _



Mais je suis là  
Enfin pas loin ...

Et en ce qui concerne mon ©ercle, je te donne la formule : pierre-au-carré.


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

_laisse mon nabot tranquille... ya que moi et son parrain qui poss&#232;dent le droit de parler de ses cheveux...

surtout qu'en vrai, il la ram&#232;ne pas ! 

_


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mais je suis là
> Enfin pas loin ...
> 
> Et en ce qui concerne mon ©ercle, je te donne la formule : pierre-au-carré.



_t'inquiêtes j'ai aussi un pote Pierre qui est tailleur de Pierres et de pipes aussi... il s'occupera de Pierre... _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dis-donc toi, ton père te prendrait pas par les cheveux ?




Au moins moi je suis pas chauve


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Au moins moi je suis pas chauve



Patience... Tu as une partie du patrimoine génétique du vieux...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Une toute petite partie seulement


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Patience... Tu as une partie du patrimoine génétique du vieux...


Et pas la meilleure à priori...


----------



## alèm (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Une toute petite partie seulement



_t'inquiêtes, ce n'est pas non plus un gêne récessif... si tu comprends pas c'est normal... _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de faire ça en SVT pov' tache


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

C'est une cercle presque FAMILIAL en fait....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

On dit un cercle !


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Une toute petite partie seulement



Info du soir : Le gêne de la calvitie provient de la mère  Donc voir du côté de ton grand-père maternel


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Parle pas de grand-p&#232;re stp...


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On dit un cercle !



Ouais ouais, la ramène pas le nain...j'ai le clavier qui a fourché.
L' autre, il a 14 balais, il sait même pas faire une rédaction, il écoute de la musique de boeufs et il va m'apprendre à parler français?
:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Pourquoi pas ? 

Puis le nain il fait presque ta taille


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pourquoi pas ?
> 
> Puis le nain il fait presque ta taille



Oui, comme tu dis : *presque !*
Alors j'en profite encore avant que tu me dépasses.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Oui, comme tu dis : *presque !*
> Alors j'en profite encore avant que tu me dépasses.....


Te laisse pas emmerder Ned!!
On est tous avec toi!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Tu mesure combien yoda ?


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu mesure combien yoda ?



Toi d'abord?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Vous voulez que je vous mette d'accord point de vue stature... :mouais:


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Tfaçon son père vient de me révéler combien il mesure le nabot,
je le bat encore de 10 cm....
Ha on fait moin l'malin maintenant !
:style:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

A la prochaine lan on voit qui est le plus grand ok ? 



---
EDIT : tiens, j'ai retrouv&#233; ton cl&#233;bard


----------



## NED (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> A la prochaine lan on voit qui est le plus grand ok ?



D'ici que je puisse assister à une prochaine, tu m'auras surement dépassé.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

Au moins j'ai d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;pass&#233; hurri, c'est un 1er cap


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Au moins j'ai d&#233;j&#224; d&#233;pass&#233; *hurri*, c'est un 1er cap


A ?!....... 
 est-il "_cercl&#233;_" ?!...


_je sais elle est facile !... :rose:_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Octobre 2006)

B ?!............... 

Je sais elle est facile aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> B ?!...............
> 
> Je sais elle est facile aussi


Non.
Celle de tirhum elle &#233;tait facile.
La tienne elle est nulle.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2006)

il est pas mal ce fil sur le cercle de Dark-Tintin... si si... vraiment...   

Manque juste un peu de ...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

"Old soldiers never die"


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

et puis le titre du sujet est trompeur ...

On a encore rien appris


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Les archéowebologues, retrouveront les traces du ©ercle, et tenteront vainement de déchiffrer ces codes d'un autre âge.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> et puis le titre du sujet est trompeur ...
> 
> On a encore rien appris



et oui, 24 pages (et pas loin de 500 messages) de "rien" sur un truc qui n'a jamais existé... c'est beau...   

J'suis là Roberto...  :love:


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Du chaos naîtra l'ordre ... 

Et puis c'est un peu la vocation d'un ©ercle de tourner en rond


----------



## teo (14 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> Oui enfin bon, on a encore de beaux restes un peu plus palpables et conséquents que ça.
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi pas toi ? :rateau:

Là je m'étonne 




Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Il y a trop d'inavouables secrets
> qui jamais ne seront formulés,
> sous peine de scandales que plus personne ne pourra maîtriser
> dès lors qu'ils apparaitraient au grand jour.
> ...



Dans ces innombrables secrets inavouables, j'ai un souvenir ému d'une brunette en imper... elle m'avait fait très *forte* impression, dans le genre décidée, malgré le fait que ce genre de créatures ne soit pas tout à fait mon genre 

Mais mes lèvres (à défaut des siennes ?) sont à jamais scellées comme les portes des secrets de l'Univers.

Bon, éventuellement, faire passer photos et mensurations par MP si vous êtes un bon coup, pour prise de contact...


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2006)

Leur secte est jumelée avec celle du "mouton à 5 pattes","" du "dahut" de "la femme idéale", de "la paix au proche-orient" et de "un super président pour 2007".....
Ce n'est que la partie visible de l'iceberg !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> ...
> 
> Et puis c'est un peu la vocation d'un ©ercle de tourner en rond



Parfois tourner en rond fait avancer, à condition de ne pas se mordre la queue...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Parfois tourner en rond fait avancer, à condition de ne pas se mordre la queue...



Ce faire mordre la queue fait partie des traditions d'un week end réussit ...la semaine aussi  

PS: et puis on reconnaît rapidement les avantages d'un dentier dans ces moments d'intenses émotions..


----------



## Grug (14 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Il y a trop d'inavouables secrets
> qui jamais ne seront formulés,
> sous peine de scandales que plus personne ne pourra maîtriser
> dès lors qu'ils apparaitraient au grand jour.
> ...



ce cercle là n'a jamais existé, je le sais, j'y étais


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Octobre 2006)

T'façon, Ed et moi on va y faire le ménage vite fait bien fait au cercle, il en restait déjà plus grand chose, là au moins on sera tranquille. 

Hein, Ed?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> T'façon, Ed et moi on va y faire le ménage vite fait bien fait au cercle, il en restait déjà plus grand chose, là au moins on sera tranquille.
> 
> Hein, Ed?


Tu sais bien que tu peux compter sur ton &#233;quipier de choc. 
J'ai commenc&#233; &#224; r&#233;diger la liste sous excel. Je te l'envoie par mail sous peu.


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Rien que cela me fait bien rire !



Il a oublié le © Rezba


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2006)

_je bannis les deux minus ?!! j'ai une humeur &#224; d&#233;truire la plan&#232;te..._


----------



## Dark-Tintin (14 Octobre 2006)

Oh, mon dieu !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010122 a dit:
			
		

> _je bannis les deux minus ?!! j'ai une humeur à détruire la planète..._


Ah... Toi aussi?...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010122 a dit:
			
		

> _j'ai une humeur à détruire la planète..._




*tu roules*
En 4x4 ???


----------



## silvio (16 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Leur secte est jumelée avec celle du "mouton à 5 pattes","" du "dahut" de "la femme idéale", de "la paix au proche-orient" et de "un super président pour 2007".....
> Ce n'est que la partie visible de l'iceberg !


  



-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *tu roules*
> En 4x4 ???



Gniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (18 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4010122 a dit:
			
		

> _je bannis les deux minus ?!! j'ai une humeur à détruire la planète..._




Tu l'as toujours pas fait ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Octobre 2006)

Un-deux 
Un-deux

"Le nabot cherche l'embrouille"
Je r&#233;p&#232;te :

"Le nabot cherche l'embrouille"


----------



## NED (18 Octobre 2006)

Ca agace hein?


----------



## silvio (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Un-deux
> Un-deux
> 
> "Le nabot cherche l'embrouille"
> ...



les nabots cherchent TOUJOURS l'embrouille !




NED a dit:


> Ca agace hein?


ouais .... ah ce demander pourquoi on en fait ... enfin, je veux dire à part pour les vendre, les envoyer à la mine, ou leur faire payer notre retraite ....
:rose::rose:


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ouais .... ah ce demander pourquoi on en fait ...



...parce que c'est bon  :love:


----------



## silvio (19 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...parce que c'est bon  :love:



ah ouiiiii bien s&#251;r c'est &#231;a .... on en revient au d&#233;but ... 10s d'orgasme pour 30 ans d'emmerdes ... :mouais:


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ... 10s d'orgasme.......



...de là à ce que des esprits méchants s'autorisent à dire que les membres du ©ercle sont des éjaculateurs précoces il n'y à qu'un pas..... 

..tu vas voir


----------



## tirhum (19 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ah ouiiiii bien s&#251;r c'est &#231;a .... on en revient au d&#233;but ... 10s d'orgasme pour 30 ans d'emmerdes ... :mouais:


----------



## silvio (19 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...de l&#224; &#224; ce que des esprits m&#233;chants s'autorisent &#224; dire que les membres du &#169;ercle sont des &#233;jaculateurs pr&#233;coces il n'y &#224; qu'un pas.....
> 
> ..tu vas voir



j'ai pas dit 10s de plaisir .... 

bon je reprends pour les malcomprenants : 2h de plaisir, 10s d'orgasme ...
apr&#232;s &#231;a chauffe ...




tirhum a dit:


> http://maya.uing.net/2188/files/post_file_6218.jpg


oui aussi ...


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> http://maya.uing.net/2188/files/post_file_6218.jpg



...j'ai essay&#233; le truc vu &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; (tard le soir) d'enfiler la chose avec la  bouche...
...ehhh ben c'est pas simple de faire &#231;a avec un pr&#233;servatif f&#233;minin :rateau: :rose:


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2006)

> http://maya.uing.net/2188/files/post_file_6218.jpg



Moi je dis 4 hommes pour une femme au meme prix, ça laisse rêveuse...


----------



## silvio (19 Octobre 2006)

dool a dit:


> Moi je dis 4 hommes pour une femme au meme prix, ça laisse rêveuse...



ils tiennent compte des tournantes en banlieue .... 
:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

_ouais tu peux les -> :rose:


_


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4015978 a dit:
			
		

> _ouais tu peux les -> :rose:
> 
> 
> _


Boh, un peu d'humour glac&#233; et sophistiqu&#233; n'a jamais fait de mal. 

... :casse:


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Boh, un peu d'humour glacé et sophistiqué n'a jamais fait de mal.
> 
> ... :casse:


`
_tiens un adepte pétomane de Fluide Glacial... _


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2006)

*Faut être pétomane*
pour apprécier Fluide Glacial ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4015992 a dit:
			
		

> `
> _tiens un adepte pétomane de Fluide Glacial... _


Gotlib plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment 
Fluide glacial c'est d'un vulgaire...


----------



## Amok (19 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...de l&#224; &#224; ce que des esprits m&#233;chants s'autorisent &#224; dire que les membres du &#169;ercle sont des &#233;jaculateurs pr&#233;coces il n'y &#224; qu'un pas.....
> 
> ..tu vas voir



Tu ne confondrais pas "orgasme" et "dur&#233;e du rapport", toi ?! :rateau:  

"_Tiens, cette nuit j'ai fait l'orgasme pendant 3 heures_".

Lila, "Mieux vantard que jamais", 2006.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Gotlib plus précisément
> Fluide glacial c'est d'un vulgaire...




_ espèce de chose ! _


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu ne confondrais pas "orgasme" et "dur&#233;e du rapport", toi ?! :rateau:
> 
> "_Tiens, cette nuit j'ai fait l'orgasme pendant 3 heures_".
> 
> Lila, "Mieux vantard que jamais", 2006.




....pffffffff !!!! moi ces choses l&#224; je les traite par dessus la jambe


----------



## jpmiss (19 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...de là à ce que des esprits méchants s'autorisent à dire que les membres du ©ercle sont des éjaculateurs précoces il n'y à qu'un pas.....
> 
> ..tu vas voir



Le cercle te pisse a la raie


----------



## rezba (19 Octobre 2006)

On voit qu'il est en campagne, chemizafleurs...


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le cercle te pisse a la raie



...incontinence  ....en plus !:hosto:


----------



## Lila (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Euh non je crois qu'il veut faire cela volontairement, au moment pr&#233;cis et &#224; l'endroit exact qu'il aura d&#233;cid&#233;.




Mwoauaaaaahahahahaha !!!!!! m&#234;me pas mal*  !!!!!

 

*...tant qu'il ne s'agit que de menaces urologiques, de danses fessiale et ventrale, de flatulences d&#233;hambulatoires, je ne risque pas de perdre ma virginit&#233;  

..ceci dit, on peut trouver du &#169;ercle en collector sur e-bay (m&#234;me une contrefa&#231;on chinoise me conviendrait) ?


----------



## teo (19 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Parle pour toi, hein, oh hé ! En ton nom hein : je ne compte pas me compromettre avec cet individu ni risquer l'excellente réputation que malgré tout j'ai laborieusement réussi à construire ici.
> 
> :hein:



excellente réputation, excellente réputation, si c'est ça, vivre en bon père de famille, je signe de suite  





Grug a dit:


> Roberto, en campagne, au chateau.


----------



## Patamach (19 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...de là à ce que des esprits méchants s'autorisent à dire que les membres du ©ercle sont des éjaculateurs précoces il n'y à qu'un pas.....



Ces ont toujours les meilleurs qui partent en premier 

RIP


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ...incontinence  ....en plus !:hosto:





Le ©ercle in©ontinent...



Ca le fait


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, il est pas encore banni lui? 

Pfff...
Vivement qu'on soit modos tiens...


----------



## alèm (20 Octobre 2006)

_d&#232;s que je retourne dans cette putain de ville maudite de nantes( pourtant si agr&#233;ablement bien pourvue en jolies gonzesses) je bannis Ed, bobby et Tintin, &#231;a va chier ! bande de sales m&#244;mes teu crap&#233;s  !

ps : je ne bannis pas le canap&#233;. _


----------



## Melounette (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017937 a dit:
			
		

> _dès que je retourne dans cette putain de ville maudite de nantes( pourtant si agréablement bien pourvue en jolies gonzesses) je bannis Ed, bobby et Tintin, ça va chier ! bande de sales mômes teu crapés !_
> 
> _ps : je ne bannis pas le canapé. _


Daaaans les prisoooons de Naaanteuh, landibidibidaaaan, landi, landi, landibidibidan ! 
(Ah ouais tiens, bonne idée pour le cercle, un An Dro, fesses nues, ça vous dit pas ? )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

Dans les prisons de Nantes (dangdigidangdangdangdangdigigidong)
Dans les prisons de Nantes, il y avait des prisonniers
il y avait des prisonniers......

Edit : toast&#233; par Melounette (les grands esprits ...) :rateau:


----------



## PommeQ (20 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de decouvrir ... et je suis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2006)

... sur le Q... Comme une grosse pomme...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (20 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4017937 a dit:
			
		

> _dès que je retourne dans cette putain de ville maudite de nantes( pourtant si agréablement bien pourvue en jolies gonzesses) je bannis Ed, bobby et Tintin, ça va chier ! bande de sales mômes teu crapés  !
> 
> ps : je ne bannis pas le canapé. _




T'oserais pas !


----------



## NED (20 Octobre 2006)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je viens de decouvrir ... et je suis



Non tu n'est pas du Cercle?
:mouais:


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> T'oserais pas !



_je suis un peu juste question thune et ton père me propose 2000 euros pour ce ban, tu crois que je ne vais pas oser ?     
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4018801 a dit:
			
		

> _je suis un peu juste question thune et ton père me propose 2000 euros pour ce ban, tu crois que je ne vais pas oser ?
> _


Surtout que, en plus de ton paternel, on est plusieurs &#224; se cotiser pour &#231;a.


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Surtout que, en plus de ton paternel, on est plusieurs à se cotiser pour ça.



_t'as fini de payer ton canapé ? 
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4018816 a dit:
			
		

> _t'as fini de payer ton canapé ?
> _


Cash. 

Mais j'attends toujours la livraison...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4018801 a dit:
			
		

> _je suis un peu juste question thune et ton père me propose 2000 euros pour ce ban, tu crois que je ne vais pas oser ?
> _




Mwahahaha je te vois bien : 



> L'aumone, l'aumone pour pauuuvre... Un ban pour 2000, l'aumoneee...


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mwahahaha je te vois bien :



_si les requins de Calvi ou les cochons sauvages de Vizzavona avaient fait leur travail, nous n'en serions pas là mon p'tit bonhomme..._:rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Oui, mais c'est pas le cas...

Va falloir trouver autre chose Mr.Lemendiant


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4017937 a dit:
			
		

> _d&#232;s que je retourne dans cette putain de ville maudite de nantes( pourtant si agr&#233;ablement bien pourvue en jolies gonzesses) je bannis Ed, bobby et Tintin, &#231;a va chier ! bande de sales m&#244;mes teu crap&#233;s !_


Ne bannis pas bobby, laisse-le moi plut&#244;t. J'ai quelques id&#233;es pour le remettre dans le droit chemin. Et puis, tu me connais, si je peux rendre s&#233;vice... :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Tu lui arrache ses pustules une &#224; une avec une pince &#224; &#233;piler :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu lui arrache ses pustules une &#224; une avec une pince &#224; &#233;piler :love:


Je crois que l'odieux personnage pensait &#224; autre chose.
Ue sorte de supplice de l'ipod sans ipod. 

...
*A MOI LA HORDE!!!!!!! *


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois que l'odieux personnage pensait à autre chose.
> Ue sorte de supplice de l'ipod sans ipod.
> 
> ...
> *A MOI LA HORDE!!!!!!! *


En l'occurrence je crois qu'il s'agit plutôt du supplice de l'iSight.
Et dans ce cas tu peux te brosser pour que je te vienne en aide. :afraid:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;sol&#233; partner, mais l&#224;, j'ai piscine...


----------



## NED (21 Octobre 2006)

Bon !
on va arreter les "on dit", les "quand dira-t-on".
J'ai recupéré les documents secrets des membres du cercle dans des microfilms du KGB.

Donc voici les véritables membres du cercle !!! :





 ​


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_je le disais bien &#224; sonny que la barbe ne lui allait pas._


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Alem, c'est toi avec les lunnettes ?


----------



## Nexka (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Alem, c'est toi avec les lunnettes ?



 

Un peu plus précis:

Les lunettes et les chaussettes??


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Mais... N'auraient ils point tous des chaussettes ?


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_et des cheveux un peu plus longs dans ma jeunesse... mais j'ai encore des cheveux moi pas comme supermeuhmeuh..._


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Oui, mais pas beaucoup...


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oui, mais pas beaucoup...



_chut...
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Faut pas le dire ?


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Faut pas le dire ?



_pas trop, ca se voit deja assez ! _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Je cr&#233;e un nouveau sujet sur &#231;a de ce pas !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Oh-la-la-la ! Le vilain spammeur tout pas beau !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Ou Troll


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ou Troll




_nan, ca c'est toi ! 
_


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ou Troll



Et *banni du sujet*, ca te va ?


----------



## silvio (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je crois que l'odieux personnage pensait &#224; autre chose.
> Ue sorte de supplice de l'ipod sans ipod.
> 
> ...
> *A MOI LA HORDE!!!!!!! *



Quel tra&#238;tre ce Ed ... 
S'il s'agit de niqu .... euh :rose: de faire du mal &#224; Doc, qui m'a foutu dans une belle merde ... euh :rose: qui m'a mis dans la mouise dans une autre fil, je suis avec toi !

 

sinon, je veux bien pay&#233; mon &#233;cot ... ja participe financi&#232;rement aussi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Et *banni du sujet*, ca te va ?



Mais merdeuuuuh, j'aurais du faire comme les deux autre guignols, comme ça j'aurais été modo et j'vous z'aurez tous banni ! :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

C'est qui les guignols?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Toi et Ed


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Toi et Ed


C'est bien de m'avoir mis en premier dans ta petite liste. 

Par contre, d&#233;s que Benjamin est revenu &#224; la raison, faudra que tu ressortes tes lego gamin


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Je crois que tu compte double en fait.


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Par contre, dés que Benjamin est revenu à la raison, faudra que tu ressortes tes lego gamin



Tu touches à mon filleul, t'es mort. Il n'y a que moi qui puisse lui casser le post.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

C'est bien mon parain &#231;a  :love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love: :love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu touches à mon filleul, t'es mort. Il n'y a que moi qui puisse lui casser le post.


Et voil&#224;.

Macg&#233; c'est passe-droits et compagnie. 

Sinon, le club des cinq serait d&#233;j&#224; nomm&#233;, acclam&#233; comme il se doit depuis longtemps.


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_bon, je m'en vais bannir Ed et Bobby... m'ont meme foutu du bordel dans Portfolio... putains de jeunes cons !!! 

    _


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4019351 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, je m'en vais bannir Ed et Bobby... m'ont meme foutu du bordel dans Portfolio... putains de jeunes cons !!!
> 
> _



Tu m'ôtes le clic du doigt, mais je t'en prie !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Selon l''encyclop&#233;die LaBlonde : 



> Parrain :
> Celui qui pr&#233;sente, introduit quelqu'un dans un cercle, une soci&#233;t&#233;, un club, etc.





:rateau:


Mais...


> introduit quelqu'un dans un cercle


Tant qu'on s'introduit pas dans le mien


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4019351 a dit:
			
		

> _bon, je m'en vais bannir Ed et Bobby... m'ont meme foutu du bordel dans Portfolio... putains de jeunes cons !!!
> 
> _


D&#233;sol&#233;, on &#233;tait bourr&#233;s. 

_Bobby, si t'as besoin d'aide pour le nain, tu peux compter sur moi. _


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;, on &#233;tait bourr&#233;s.
> 
> _Bobby, si t'as besoin d'aide pour le nain, tu peux compter sur moi. _



Quoi ? Remise en cause des propos d'un mod&#233;rateur ? J'ai dit : on ne touche pas le nain ! Surtout deux guignols !


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, on était bourrés.



Ouais, enfin surtout Patoch. 

Moi j'ai été gentil, j'ai mis de jolies photos, sobres et tout.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Le nain enfait c'est le 4&#232;me admin (que personne connait) qui est camoufl&#233; en civil en plus


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Quoi ? Remise en cause des propos d'un mod&#233;rateur ? J'ai dit : on ne touche pas le nain ! Surtout deux guignols !


Allons, allons...  Y'a moyen de n&#233;gocier, j'en suis s&#251;r.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Ben oui, tu payes.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ouais, enfin surtout Patoch.
> 
> Moi j'ai été gentil, j'ai mis de jolies photos, sobres et tout.


C'est vrai &#231;a, pour Patoch. 

Par contre, tes photos...


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Désolé, on était bourrés.



_c'est celaaaaaaaaaaaa oui...
_


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est vrai &#231;a, pour Patoch.
> 
> Par contre, tes photos...


[MODE=tintin]Amok!! Ya Ed qui m'emb&#234;te!!![/MODE]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Y'a bobby aussi


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> [MODE=tintin]Amok!! Ya Ed qui m'embête!!![/MODE]



Il ne t'embête pas : il donne son avis (fort réaliste pour une fois) sur tes photos pouraves. je ne vois pas en quoi cela est génant ?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

J'ai toujours &#233;t&#233; un artiste incompris.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4019373 a dit:
			
		

> _c'est celaaaaaaaaaaaa oui...
> _




Je crois que même banni pour toujours c'est pas assez


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Y'a bobby aussi



_minute !! 
_


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

Tu as raison, Alem : mollis pas !
Gribouille va les accueillir !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Mes amis vertueux, je  vous aimes suis fier de vous !


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as raison, Alem : mollis pas !
> Gribouille va les accueillir !



_aaaaaaaaaaaaah Gribouille, le meilleur élargisseur de cercle des forums...     
_


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

Je les entend crier : visiblement ils sont arriv&#233;s en bas du toboggan !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Il est membre du cul cercle ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Bande de vendus! 



edit : d&#233;cid&#233;ment...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bande vendus!



Bande de vendus ! Manifestement, je vais envoyer une charrette chez Monsieur Jean d'Ormesson...


----------



## alèm (21 Octobre 2006)

_et si je le faisais vraiment ? avec la perte de tous vos abonnements, nous gagnerons peut-etre un peu de calme... _


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bande de vendus ! Manifestement, je vais envoyer une charrette chez Monsieur Jean d'Ormesson...


Tu tombes bien toi!
Dis quelquechose, ya une coalition qui se forme l&#224;! 


edit : Oh Alem, voyons... Qui mettrait de belles images dans ton portfolio apr&#232;s? Hein?


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

Bobby ?

Tu vas dans la minute m'ôter cette phrase ridicule, verte de surcroit, qui se trouve dans ta signature. Et c'est valable aussi pour l'autre céphalothorax.

Usurpation de fonction, ca  tourne dans les 5 ans de ban.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Ou avec la perte de leurs comptes


----------



## jpmiss (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il n'y a que moi qui puisse lui casser le pot.



On en a vu finir au assises pour moins que ça.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Usurpation de fonction, ca  tourne dans les 5 ans de ban.


Plaît-il ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Usurpation de fonction, ca  tourne dans les 5 ans de ban.



Seulement ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bobby ?
> 
> Tu vas dans la minute m'ôter cette phrase ridicule, verte de surcroit, qui se trouve dans ta signature. Et c'est valable aussi pour l'autre céphalothorax.
> 
> Usurpation de fonction, ca  tourne dans les 5 ans de ban.


Et jp alors?
On lui dit rien &#224; jp?
On lui passe tout, c'est le chouchou, c'est &#231;a?


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Plaît-il ?



Ca dépend des circonstances, bien sûr. Dans ton cas, le fait que ton cerveau manque d'oxygène pendant le sommeil plaide en ta faveur.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et jp alors?
> On lui dit rien &#224; jp?
> On lui passe tout, c'est le chouchou, c'est &#231;a?


Qu'est ce que je te disais? Il se passe des trucs louches... 



_Amok, grand mod&#233;rateur, t'as re&#231;u mon petit message?  _


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> _Amok, grand modérateur, t'as reçu mon petit message?  _




Si c'est pour (encore) me proposer des trucs salaces en échange de passe-droits et du ban de Bobby, c'est pas la peine. Je suis à nouveau fiancé à Bengilli (vu qu'il est riche) et... fidèle !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> et... fidèle !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Octobre 2006)

Dommage, j'ai plein d'infos pour toi...


----------



## Amok (21 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


>



Oui, fid&#232;le, *ELLE* !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Dans ton cas, le fait que ton cerveau manque d'oxygène pendant le sommeil plaide en ta faveur.


Tu ressors la même blague poucrate depuis un peu plus d'un mois et il ne faudrait pas qu'on parle de ton vieillissement cérébral (entre autres) ? Mais tu te moques de qui ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Bon, Ed et Bobby il est o&#249; le 3&#232;me tar&#233; de votre aurde ? Parce que ce serait bien qu'il vous redresse un coup l&#224; ! :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Octobre 2006)

On tape o&#249; ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Octobre 2006)

Sur bobby, faut juste éviter les pustules


----------



## silvio (22 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, Ed et Bobby il est où le 3ème taré de votre aurde ? Parce que ce serait bien qu'il vous redresse un coup là ! :rateau:



ils sont trois ? :rose: :rose: 
Ponk ?


----------



## Melounette (22 Octobre 2006)

Au cercle ils faisaient des introductions. On ne sait pas ce qu'ils introduisaient, ou qui ils introduisaient. Mais j'ai trouvé cette info assez importante pour vous en faire part.


----------



## alèm (22 Octobre 2006)

_tu serais rest&#233;e plus longtemps, Grug et moi aurions approfondi tes connaissances..._


----------



## Dark-Tintin (22 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> ils sont trois ? :rose: :rose:
> Ponk ?




Y'a le corse...


----------



## NED (22 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On tape où ?



Là où ca fait mal....


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4020168 a dit:
			
		

> _tu serais restée plus longtemps, Grug et moi aurions approfondi tes connaissances..._


Ah bin j'ai vu, hein. Mais bon le triolisme c'est tellement banal de nos jours.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Par contre tout le cercle en m&#234;me temps ce serait moins banal


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2006)

Rhââââââ!!!!... Mais castrez-le! Il commence à faire partout!!! :mouais:


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Par contre tout le cercle en même temps ce serait moins banal


Dis donc, comment il connait le triolisme à son âge ? 
Appelle-moi tes parents immédiatement ! 
Spa vrai ça, y a plus de jeunesse, m'enfin.:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Par contre tout le cercle en m&#234;me temps ce serait moins banal


Faudrait d&#233;j&#224; que tout le cercle soit d'accord... 
Je peux pas parler pour ses membres siffle mais c'est pas forc&#233;ment gagn&#233;. 

edit :


			
				melounettte a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, comment il connait le triolisme &#224; son &#226;ge ?


Ben c'est de ta faute aussi!
Tu passes ton temps &#224; raconter des saloperies, forc&#233;ment il se renseigne le petit.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Dis donc, comment il connait le triolisme à son âge ?
> Appelle-moi tes parents immédiatement !
> Spa vrai ça, y a plus de jeunesse, m'enfin.:mouais:



Non, plus de jeunesse 

Et ce mot ça fiat longtemps que je connais, je suis tombé dans une classe avec des élèves *très* intéréssés par ce genre de truc en 5ème :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Faudrait d&#233;j&#224; que tout le cercle soit d'accord...
> Je peux pas parler pour ses membres siffle mais c'est pas forc&#233;ment gagn&#233;.
> 
> edit :
> ...




Les membres du cercle sont tous des nains, siffle On a qu'a demander &#224; melounette 

Puis melounette est une gentille fille tr&#232;s sage, elle n'a jamais fait de mal et aucun sous-entendu n'est pr&#233;sent dans ces messages.

Il se peut m&#234;me qu'elle soit bonne s&#339;ur.


----------



## Melounette (23 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ben c'est de ta faute aussi!
> Tu passes ton temps à raconter des saloperies, forcément il se renseigne le petit.


Môa ? Pas du tout. (En plus je suis nioube, je ne fais que suivre le mouvement )

Bon ça ira pour cette fois Dark Tintin, mais que je ne t'y reprenne plus hein.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je peux pas parler pour ses membres siffle



Je me demande o&#249; sont les oreilles


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Môa ? Pas du tout. (En plus je suis nioube, je ne fais que suivre le mouvement )
> 
> Bon ça ira pour cette fois Dark Tintin, mais que je ne t'y reprenne plus hein.




Que tu me reprennes à quoi ? :mouais:


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rhââââââ!!!!... Mais castrez-le! Il commence à faire partout!!! :mouais:



Oh tu sais, a cet âge là, ca part très vite.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Et &#224; ton &#226;ge &#231;a part plus


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et à ton âge ça part plus




Exact : ca part plus !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Au moins tu te fais pas de faux espoir... C'est pas comme un certain Blork


----------



## Amok (23 Octobre 2006)

Mais où sont les parents de cette vérole à pattes ?!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Je sais pas, mais il lui ont pas donn&#233; de trucs anti-acn&#233;, &#231;a se voit


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je sais pas, mais il lui ont pas donn&#233; de trucs anti-acn&#233;, &#231;a se voit


T'es bien s&#251;r qu'Amok parlait pas de tes parents &#224; toi?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Enti&#232;rement sur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Entièrement sur.



Ne te laisse pas faire Dark-Tintin


----------



## Dark-Tintin (23 Octobre 2006)

Tu vas regretter ce que tu viens de dire


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2006)

Bon oh ! &#231;a va 5 minutes hein ? iChat, c'est gratuit et tu n'emb&#234;tes qu'une personne &#224; la fois...


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2006)

J'&#233;tais pourtant s&#251;r de l'avoir vu quelquepart, ce smilie &#224; la con...


----------



## NED (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4022529 a dit:
			
		

> Bon oh ! ça va 5 minutes hein ? iChat, c'est gratuit et tu n'embêtes qu'une personne à la fois...



Tu oublies le multi-conférence.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

Ouais. Mais on a le droit de refuser l'invitation au moins :mouais:


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4022529 a dit:
			
		

> Bon oh ! ça va 5 minutes hein ? iChat, c'est gratuit et tu n'embêtes qu'une personne à la fois...



Occupes t'en : moi je ne peux plus ! :afraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Occupes t'en : moi je ne peux plus ! :afraid:



Autant dire que deux parrains ne seraient pas de trop  À moins qu'il soit plus attentif à une voiex féminine


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Autant dire que deux parrains ne seraient pas de trop  À moins qu'il soit plus attentif à une voiex féminine


Une bonne fess&#233;e, &#231;a fait pas de mal non plus. 


_(non, Amok, je ne parle pas de toi. Coquin! )_


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Une bonne fessée, ça fait pas de mal non plus.




Ou des coups de pieds dans le bide...

Moi on m'a élevé comme ça, je suis très poli maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou des coups de pieds dans le bide...
> 
> Moi on m'a élevé comme ça, je suis très poli maintenant.



Ah ben là je comprends mieux


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4023359 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben l&#224; je comprends mieux


Attention, &#231;a marche pas &#224; tous les coups hein...

J'ai essay&#233; d'&#233;lever mon chat comme &#231;a, reproduction sociale tout &#231;a...
Il est mort...

Donc faut quand m&#234;me un sujet un minimum r&#233;sistant.


----------



## NED (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou des coups de pieds dans le bide...
> Moi on m'a élevé comme ça, je suis très poli maintenant.



Ouais....y'a de sérieuses séquelles quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attention, ça marche pas à tous les coups hein...
> 
> J'ai essayé d'élever mon chat comme ça, reproduction sociale tout ça...
> Il est mort...
> ...



C'est sur qu'il faut savoir reconnaître la limite.

En même temps, plus tu reçois de coup plus tu deviens résistant ... ça durcit le cuir et c'est bon pour la circulation du sang.

Mes gosses je les éleverais comme ça, avec une point de privation, quelques jours sous un tonneau au pain sec et à l'eau ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Mes gosses je les éleverais comme ça, avec une point de privation, quelques jours sous un tonneau au pain sec et à l'eau ...




*Eh Odré*
on t'a reconnu !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Eh Odré*
> on t'a reconnu !



Ah merde pas moyen de passer incognito :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Autant dire que deux parrains ne seraient pas de trop  À moins qu'il soit plus attentif à une voiex féminine




Essaye de me trouver un autre parrain, bonne chance


----------



## Lila (25 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Essaye de me trouver un autre parrain, bonne chance



moi ! 
..... tu verras pas la différence


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Octobre 2006)

Si t'as des tendances suicidaires... 

Ca me va


----------



## Lila (25 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si t'as des tendances suicidaires...
> 
> Ca me va



..fils spirituel de l'Amok, déniaisé par Lila...avec un cv pareil, tu rentres au ©ercle et tu seras intouchable


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Octobre 2006)

D&#233;niais&#233; ? Mac&#233;koidon ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

Qui parlait d'ichat déjà?


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

_ceci dit, mes chers camarades mod&#233;rateurs, si vous avez des probl&#232;mes avec l'interface de mod&#233;ration pour bannir bobbynountchak, edheache et mon tintin, faites moi signe, je les envoies ad patres illico presto... 

sinon, il est o&#249; le rapport avec le sujet ?!! 
_


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4024690 a dit:
			
		

> _ceci dit, mes chers camarades modérateurs, si vous avez des problèmes avec l'interface de modération pour bannir bobbynountchak, edheache et mon tintin, faites moi signe, je les envoies ad patres illico presto...
> 
> sinon, il est où le rapport avec le sujet ?!!
> _



Tu as dit que tu t'en occupais !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Octobre 2006)

Lila a dit:


> ..fils spirituel de l'Amok, déniaisé par Lila...avec un cv pareil, tu rentres au ©ercle et tu seras intouchable




La il y a un rapport avec le cercle


----------



## Lila (25 Octobre 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] sinon, il est où le rapport avec le sujet ?!! 
[/I][/COLOR][/QUOTE]


..ben les dessous du ©ercle.... non ?

la chassse aux trolls ne faisait pas partie du serment d'allégeance ????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Oui ça tourne en rond


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Octobre 2006)

J'aurais plut&#244;t dit "Ca ne tourne pas rond"


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

Bon, Dark Milou, Ed, Bobby et Lila : 24 heures de piquet dans ce sujet !


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Tu as dit que tu t'en occupais !



_je peux ? vraiment ? _


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4024712 a dit:
			
		

> _je peux ? vraiment ? _



Trop tard !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, Dark Milou, Ed, Bobby et Lila : 24 heures de piquet dans ce sujet !



 

Objecteur, votre oignon!!!

Point ne sera mon propos de contester votre décision concernant le jeune Tintin Dark, délinquant juvénile notoire et multirécidiviste pervers, que même sa lourde hérédité ne vient excuser...
Le sus-nommé Lila (Je vous laisse juge de l'ambiguïté moite de son pseudonyme), je n'en ai cure. Il n'a en effet pas fait appel à mes services éclairés que justifient les tarifs rondelets de mes honoraires ; et même s'il m'est arrivé tantôt de me désaltérer en sa compagnie dans la bonne ville d'Aix en Provence, haut lieu de rectitude morale et de bon goût en matière artistique... Mais je m'égare ; je ne confond jamais relations personnelles et business mission sacrée d'assurer la défense des innocents...

Mais concernant mes deux clients ; purs modèles d'altruisme sur ces forums, je me permet de douter de la justesse de votre jugement.
Ed_the_head, que certains connaissent aussi sous le pseudonyme d'Edouard Latronche, ne sacrifie-t-il point une part importante de son temps, pourtant fort précieux, s'il en est, à apporter de judicieux conseils au sein des forums techniques, dans le but de secourir de pauvres membres dans le désarroi?
Bobbynountchak, pourtant lourdement handicapé par de cruelles maladies de peau qui lui ont valu le sobriquet de "la pustule" ou encore "mon con joyeux" (Selon le contexte) et une terrible connerie congénitale, ne prend-t-il pas énormément sur lui pour oublier sa disgrâce et tenter d'apporter ici une perpétuelle note de gaieté et de bonne humeur sans laquelle bon nombre de sujets sombrerait dans la morosité la plus accablante?...

Noooooooooooooon, Monsieur le modérajuge!
Je trouve que vous faites là un amalgame des plus navrant, proche du fantôme hideux de la justice d'exception propre aux heures les plus sombres de notre histoire...

Pour les deux premiers ; je dis pas... (Vous pouvez même rallonger la sauce, votre oignon)
Mais pour mes deux patients clients, je ne vois rien d'incongru à réclamer humblement la relaxe pure et simple et...



...Merde!!! Les deux conos ont été blanchis!!!
Bon, j'me sauve...  
Bonjour à vot' dame... :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2006)

C'est toujours agr&#233;able de voir qu'il existe des posteurs sur lesquels on peut compter. 

_&#231;a vaut m&#234;me une nouvelle signature._


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Maître Patochman à adopté la robe, ça lui sied à merveille


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Maître Patochman à adopté la robe, ça lui sied à merveille


Il vous remercie...


----------



## Melounette (25 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Maître Patochman à adopté la robe, ça lui sied à merveille


Et il est comment dessous ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et il est comment dessous ?


La teub' en rupture de ban...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Et il est comment dessous ?



C'est pas &#224; moi qu'il faut le demander ...

Mais pour avoir port&#233;e une fois une robe d'avocat en tant que mod&#232;le, il fait en effet super chaud &#224; l'int&#233;rieur


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> ... il fait en effet super chaud à l'intérieur



Ouais... Ça te met Coquette sous les tropiques...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Ça te met Coquette sous les tropiques...



Et dire que pour les robes de nonnes c'est à peu près la même chaleur


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

Patoch a raison, pour une fois.
Si j'&#233;tais pas l&#224;, ce forum aurait sombr&#233; depuis longtemps dans l'oubli, la morosit&#233;, le "Paul y dit qu'il est correct" (Pascal ), la m&#233;diocrit&#233; et tout l'bordel.
Bon, Ed c'est pas pareil, mais on s'y attache quoi...  

M'enfin bref, l'incident est clos tant mieux.
Tant que tintin reste banni on est tranquille. 




Euh... Sinon...
QUI m'a appel&#233; "mon con joyeux"?


----------



## mado (25 Octobre 2006)

Avocat au barreau. 
Pas derrière les barreaux ? Vraiment pas de justice sur cette île  

Bref, j'ai hâte d'avoir besoin de tes services néanmoins 
Pour les honoraires, ça marche comment la facturation ? Y'a une option avec la free box ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Octobre 2006)

*LA NON PLUS Y'A PAS DE RAPPORT AVEC LE CERCLE !!!
ET POURTANT ILS SONT PAS BANNIS ! *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

Rhââââââ!!!! Ils ont aussi relâché la vérole!...


----------



## Amok (25 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4024803 a dit:
			
		

> Ma&#238;tre Patochman &#224; adopt&#233; la robe, &#231;a lui sied &#224; merveille



Ce n'est pas une robe mais un kilt, odr&#233;. Et comme le lascar a omis de retirer son cale&#231;on long, il ressemble plus &#224; un Grec qu'a un Ecossais. Vision affreuse.



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rh&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;&#226;!!!! Ils ont aussi rel&#226;ch&#233; la v&#233;role!...



Oups, une erreur ! C'est r&#233;par&#233; !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Objecteur, votre oignon!!!
> 
> Point ne sera mon propos de contester votre décision concernant le jeune Tintin Dark, délinquant juvénile notoire et multirécidiviste pervers, que même sa lourde hérédité ne vient excuser...
> Le sus-nommé Lila (Je vous laisse juge de l'ambiguïté moite de son pseudonyme), je n'en ai cure. Il n'a en effet pas fait appel à mes services éclairés que justifient les tarifs rondelets de mes honoraires ; et même s'il m'est arrivé tantôt de me désaltérer en sa compagnie dans la bonne ville d'Aix en Provence, haut lieu de rectitude morale et de bon goût en matière artistique... Mais je m'égare ; je ne confond jamais relations personnelles et business mission sacrée d'assurer la défense des innocents...
> ...


Tiens... j'avais pas remarqu&#233;... Mais rectitude et rectum ont la m&#234;me racine dites-donc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4024857 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens... j'avais pas remarqué... Mais rectitude et rectum ont la même racine dites-donc


Certes, une belle ville de trous du cul... A moin que je ne me trompe sur l'interprétation de votre post...


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Octobre 2006)

Je voyais plus un rapport avec "avoir un pet de travers"... Ou avec une autre, l&#224; qui parle de chier droit, je sais plus trop...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le sus-nomm&#233; Lila (Je vous laisse juge de l'ambigu&#239;t&#233; moite de son pseudonyme), je n'en ai cure.



Et pour cause, la finesse d'une avocate aux pattes de velours &#224; celle d'un insulaire &#224; l'aur&#233;ole tranchante. 
Ainsi donc, me voil&#224; en charge du dossier, puisque Lila, membre honoraire de l'Institut de R&#233;&#233;ducation de la jeunesse macg&#233;enne dissidente, s'est port&#233; volontaire pour &#233;clairer la lanterne juv&#233;nile de l'Obscur Tintin. Il me semble peu judicieux, Monsieur le Mod&#233;rajuge, si l'envie vous en prenait encore, de lui faire perdre toute cr&#233;dibilit&#233; aupr&#232;s de cette petite m&#232;che qui poussa tordu et que vous tent&#226;tes de redresser jusqu'il y a peu avant de demander leur aide aux services de l'arm&#233;e qui s'en lav&#232;rent l'arri&#232;re de l'oreille comme ils le font r&#233;guli&#232;rement les jours de pluie ! Scandaleux ! Voil&#224; donc les services sociaux en devoir d'intervenir en la personne de Lila. 
Selon les documents fournis par l'Institut de R&#233;&#233;ducation de la jeunesse macg&#233;enne dissidente, pour tra&#238;ter le cas de l'Obscur Tintin, il faut pr&#244;ner les promenades bucoliques, la cueillette des champignons non hallucinog&#232;nes et &#233;viter les rencontres fortuites avec la moquette ou le pavot voire les substances fournies par un certain Monsieur Miss, qui, tout trafiquant d'hilarit&#233; artificielle qu'il soit, reconna&#238;t que pour aller droit au but rien ne vaut une bonne ligne... droite. 
J'en profite pour rappeler que le pustuleux Bobby dit "la pustule" et le Ed en pyjama noir ont manqu&#233; toutes les s&#233;ances de r&#233;&#233;ducation ordonn&#233;es par l'Institut de R&#233;&#233;ducation de la jeunesse macg&#233;enne dissidente. On voit le r&#233;sultat ! Le premier s&#233;vit lors des f&#234;tes d'Halloween en exhibant ses pustules aux nioubs terrifi&#233;s d'une telle vision d'horreur et le second, v&#233;ritable pervers de la plist, poursuit de ses assiduit&#233;s des g&#233;n&#233;rations de nioubs perdus dans les m&#233;andres des forums techniques. Que de jeunes innocents traumatis&#233;s et marqu&#233;s du sceau des sots. Notez que perversion et acn&#233;e sont les signes &#233;vidents de leur absence aux s&#233;ances de l'Institut de R&#233;&#233;ducation de la jeunesse macg&#233;enne dissidente. Je laisse &#224; mon confr&#232;re le soin de d&#233;velopper ult&#233;rieurement leur d&#233;fense. M'est avis qu'il va passer quelques nuits blanches sur le dossier, son fid&#232;le Paddy mascotte lui tenant compagnie, si d'aventure la semence sentence tombait 
Ayez donc piti&#233; de l'Obscur Tintin et laissez-le au pouvoir des fleurs, Lila, c'est notre division, notre soldat macg&#233;en, pour changer tout &#231;a, comme dirait un illustre penseur.
J'en appelle &#224; votre longue mensuration mansu&#233;tude pour donner une chance &#224; ce duo Lila/Tintin 

PS : bon on la d&#233;fense travaille encore sur ses atouts d&#233;fensifs et surtout sur sa formulation, au cas o&#249;  :rateau: :rose:


----------



## Lila (25 Octobre 2006)

:rose: ..arr&#234;teeeeeeeuu...j'&#233;tais libre l&#224;  

Ma&#238;tre Tibo BRAVO !!!!! (&#231;a rime en plus)
..j'ai pas tout compris (non pas lui) mais vous maniez si bien la langue ....(juridique  )....que ma relaxation n'en &#233;tait que plus s&#251;re...:love: 

....Merci &#224; ma&#238;tre PATOCH !...
..nous rediscuterons les tarifs autour d'une autre bierre aixoise ..ou ajaccienne :love:  avec de jolies dames de compagnie


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Octobre 2006)




----------



## Lila (25 Octobre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



...oui notre stratégie a bien fonctionné... 
...maintenant qu'ils savent que j'ai de la famille en Corse..vont plus m'embêter  

ah ah

hein quoi les flics ? où ça ?
Taille ..taille :afraid: escape !!! run away !!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2006)

un cavalier qui surgit hors de la nuit , 
sur son cheval au galop,
..... 


L'est vatchement sphérique votre cercle.


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> l'Institut de Rééducation de la jeunesse macgéenne dissidente.



C'est un peu comme les jeunesses Autrichiennes  
C'est le Cercle qui forment des gamins dès la sortie du berceau. Embrigadés, conditionés comme des machines. Ces êtres n'ont plus de cerveau, plus de neurones et n'obéissent qu'à leur maîtres.... 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ayez donc pitié de l'Obscur Tintin et laissez-le au pouvoir des fleurs, Lila, c'est notre division, notre soldat macgéen, pour changer tout ça, comme dirait un illustre penseur.



Et un illustre chanteur aussi (mais il est pas mort lui). D'ailleurs, dans les centres sociaux de l'Institut de Rééducation de la jeunesse macgéenne dissidente, on voue un culte sans faille à Laurent Voulzy. De grandes statuettes du chanteur sculptées en or, dominent les estrades des temples. Les initiés du Voulzisme, à la fin de leur formation peuvent porter dignement les lunettes blanches à grand cadre comme leur idole (bien sur depuis, il y a eu helas la chute du culte Polnarefien).
Le Cercle possède ainsi 120 temples dispatchés dans le monde entier et des miliers d'adeptes....


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2006)

Oui, mais peu sont ceux qui peuvent esp&#233;rer &#234;tre Encercl&#233;s comme dans les Premiers Ages  

La rumeur veut que les Fid&#232;les originaux soient r&#233;incarn&#233;s dans des bots qui parcourent le web dans le seul but que de tromper les Nouveaux Adeptes en racontant des contre-v&#233;rit&#233;s 

Je ne peux vous confirmer les faits, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; programm&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question. Merci de poser une autre question.
_Iddle_
Je ne peux vous confirmer les faits, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; programm&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question. Merci de poser une autre question.
_Iddle_Je ne peux vous confirmer les faits, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; programm&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question. Merci de poser une autre question.
_Iddle_Je ne peux vous confirmer les faits, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; programm&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question. Merci de poser une autre question.
_Iddle_Je ne peux vous confirmer les faits, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; programm&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question. Merci de poser une autre question.
_Iddle_Je ne peux vous confirmer les faits, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; programm&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question. Merci de poser une autre question.
_Iddle_Je ne peux vous confirmer les faits, je n'ai pas &#233;t&#233; programm&#233; pour r&#233;pondre &#224; cette question. Merci de poser une autre question.
_Iddle_


pitin de boucle, je me fais avoir &#224; chaque fois

*Souvenez-vous, Ignorance is bliss: je ne le r&#233;p&#233;terai jamais assez *


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

Bien sur Téo !! :hosto: 
Tu as pris tes cachets aujourdh'ui?   

Mais au-delà de ça tu as pratiquement raison, ET c'est toute la subtilité de l'immense réseau du cercle!
Des adeptes qui répendent la mauvaise[/] bonne parole dans le monde entier.
De façon subjective et pernicieuse.
C'est une immense toile d'araignée à l'échelle terrestre. Et quand on agrandi la toile et qu'on analyse tous les réseaux tissés à travers la planète CELA FORME UN CERCLE !!!


----------



## silvio (27 Octobre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Bien sur Téo !! :hosto:
> Tu as pris tes cachets aujourdh'ui?
> 
> Mais au-delà de ça tu as pratiquement raison, ET c'est toute la subtilité de l'immense réseau du cercle!
> Des adeptes qui répendent la mauvaise[/]




Manque un s


----------



## NED (27 Octobre 2006)

silvio a dit:


> Manque un s


A oui zut, ba tant pis hein....
:rateau:


----------

